# Super Cena: He isn't going to lose in 2013



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

that is just my prediction. he is already overcoming all the odds


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: cena isnt going to lose in 2013*

Cena will be Cena


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Welcome back Super Cena*

He's so back. This is terrible. I understand he did a lot of jobbing in 2012 but come on. He's Winning the rumble, beating the rock at wrestlemania and holding the title for the entire year. Mark it down.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*

He never left.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> He never left.




you obviously haven't watched 2012


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*

It was a good match and he's main eventing Wrestlemania, while Dolph is not.

Get over it.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*

Did he really do a lot of jobbing though? yeah he lost to Punk and Zigger a few times but none of those where clean and none of them helped the guy he was losing to they could have used last year to really put a few guys over but they didn't and things wont chance this year.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

11rob2k said:


> Did he really do a lot of jobbing though? yeah he lost to Punk and Zigger a few times but none of those where clean and none of them helped the guy he was losing to they could have used last year to really put a few guys over but they didn't and things wont chance this year.




Rock and laranitus too


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

"Super Cena" was trending Worldwide on Twitter :cena2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

No, no he isn't. God help us all.


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

He only had one clean loss, i hate him so much, hope he rips his quads and just ends his carreer.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

Cena vs New Jack in a rusty switchblade match.


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



x78 said:


> Cena vs New Jack in a rusty switchblade match.


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

Cena vs Ryback at Wrestlemania 30... Super Cena sets up passing the torch to Ryback. 

Cena does not lose one match until then. :lmao

SUPER CENNNNAA!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

Good, let him come back, it'll just mean WWE ratings will consistently hit below a 2.0


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

The Rated G Super C lives on! God that match pissed me off so bad. Can see him kicking out of a Stunner, Pedigree, Tomb Stone combo next week...and smiling as he does it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

I think he lost the Super Cena title last year. We should just call him John "Nearfall" Cena. The guy kicks out of just everything its crazy.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

Looks like Cena gave vince a great blow job at the new years party... 2013 is going to be his year!!!

And btw, Ziggler is finished. I will never buy him as a legit maineventer ever. And for the love of God, take the Sweet chin music superkick away from him. Its a fuckin disgrace to see it being used like some drop kick.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

this fucker is gonna kick out of 20 finishers at WM


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

Yes if you missed his superman antics well, hes come back..Dx


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

How difficult do you guys think it would be to order a hit on Cena? I'm thinking about it, but I fear that even if the hitman succeeds, Cena will just kick out in two seconds.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

I actually wouldn't mind if Super Cena came back for awhile. At least we know when Super Cena loses, it puts someone over pretty huge. Wouldn't mind if Super Cena returned then ended up getting beaten by Ryback or Sheamus or whoever to help establish them.

If he does though, I hope there will be some kind of change in character or moveset. Don't care if he turns heel, but just needs to change it up a little if he gets another significant run.



xdoomsayerx said:


> He's so back. This is terrible. I understand he did a lot of jobbing in 2012 but come on. He's Winning the rumble, beating the rock at wrestlemania and holding the title for the entire year. Mark it down.


So Punk replaces Cena's role, then Cena replaces Punk's role?

I doubt he'll hold the title for an entire year either. WWE has hopefully learned how boring it is when a guy holds the main title for that long with this last yawnfest of a reign.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



Queen Akasha said:


> this fucker is gonna kick out of 20 finishers at WM


I know right? That was so ridiculous. Dolph should've been booked to win. How many friggin Zig Zags has Cena kicked out of? lol wtf?

Whoever he faces at Mania it'll prolly take 3 finishers at the very least lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

People have to understand it isn't that John Cena WINS. It is how he wins. His opponent is a heel, who will be cheating and having others cheat on his behalf, and the heel will do multiple signatures, multiple finishers, a spot on the order of a top-rope DDT and have his enforcer interfere on his behalf. John Cena will kick out of it all, hard, at an early 2, and then it is just one Fireman's Carry move that looks less impactful than a Gorilla Press Slam or Back Body drop and he wins. As soon as the match is over he is hopping around like he just had a rub and tug and coffee enema at a cruise ship spa. Then he does it all again NEXT WEEK. This company then wonders why it doesn't have a solid core of credible heels!

8*D

Then I'm supposed to either watch Super Cena "defy the odds" again (The 500th time is as compelling as the first, right?) or the heel's colossal amount of cheating finally paying off the at the PPV. Oh, and just if you ever get confused and think that Cena is in an honest feud with somebody who threatens him because he got a cheap win at a PPV, he'll no sell every signature and finisher in the guy's repertoire in two straight matches. Because fuck you, that's why.

:cena2


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

Cena is an idiot who knows he is an idiot but still plays the good guy, the win tonight on RAW shows just what a total jackass the man is, we as an audience are sick of him smiling his way through and main eventing PPVs. But still, he will bury upcoming talent to mark his place, which he has already marked 1000 times.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

It's gonna be 2006 - 2007 all over again, I know it!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> I actually wouldn't mind if Super Cena came back for awhile. At least we know when Super Cena loses, it puts someone over pretty huge. Wouldn't mind if Super Cena returned then ended up getting beaten by Ryback or Sheamus or whoever to help establish them.
> 
> If he does though, I hope there will be some kind of change in character or moveset. Don't care if he turns heel, but just needs to change it up a little if he gets another significant run.
> 
> ...




Cena is gonna have a WAY better year than punk


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

Cena can defy the odds and suck my dog's cock


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

It's going to be horrible watching him win the Rumble again. How can they complain about having a thin roster and not having enough stars when you have someone like Ziggler with genuine potential to be a star and instead of building him, they make him look like shit every week so Super Cena can smile to the people after burying him. Pathetic.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

i just wish the crowds would sit down and be dead during cena segments and stop buying his crap. the cenafest would die quickly


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

The saddest day in wrestling history will be when they induct this sorry sack of shit into the hof. He just takes all the enjoyment out of wrestling can't he please tear a quad a pec a rotator cuff something that takes a good year or two to heel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



SinJackal said:


> I actually wouldn't mind if Super Cena came back for awhile. At least we know when Super Cena loses, it puts someone over pretty huge. Wouldn't mind if Super Cena returned then ended up getting beaten by Ryback or Sheamus or whoever to help establish them.
> 
> If he does though, I hope there will be some kind of change in character or moveset. Don't care if he turns heel, but just needs to change it up a little if he gets another significant run.
> 
> ...


Punk replaced Cena's role? Are you insane? When did Punk won all those matches cleanly?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

GOON The Legend said:


> It was a good match and he's main eventing Wrestlemania, while Dolph is not.
> 
> Get over it.


:kenny no one is calling the match shit. But if you think that match and the one the week before made ziggler look remotely good you are joking 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

There are so many things I want to say about cena, but I'm just exhausted with him at this point. It's been the same thing for the last 7 years and there's no change in sight.

It really looks like we'll be seeing an almost 40 year old John cena dominate the roster for years to come.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

Oh don't say that!

Please don't say that! 

NO! NO! NO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

i would love if everyone threw shit in the ring if he won the rumble


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

What a joke, way to ruin a guys momentum...


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

guys what if cena is the heel who get the upper hand and ziggler is the babyface who have to overcome di odds at the royal rumble?

because that would be a more logic booking


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



Pongo said:


> guys what if cena is the heel who get the upper hand and ziggler is the babyface who have to overcome di odds at the royal rumble?
> 
> because that would be a more *logic booking*


LOL you actually expect that from the WWE?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

8 finishers in 2 weeks and Cena kicks out of them all. 

Cena hits 2 finishers on Ziggler and wins on each of them.

:troll


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

i wish he'd just leave the company, i was starting to like him during the middle of last year and then he went back to his corny stupid lines and his ridiculous kick outs have came back again.

We all moan about lack of talent on the roster and the cena fanboys keep cheering for one of the big reasons talent is getting buried. I'm sick of the sight of him.

Do we have to endure another 10 years?


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

I literally stick my fingers up at him (Austin Style) during his intro whilst he is talking shit to the camera, the man is a joke, and ignores the 50% boo's he gets all year round, a face which ignores half the audience is a joke.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

I imagine this thread will be 20 pages long when im up next morning. Like ppl have said its not that Cena wins its just the way he wins. if he ended the match with an AA off the cage I'd feel alittle bit better. But one normal AA and Ziggler is done while Dolph hits Cena with amazing move after amazing move and cant end him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

I could give my multiple reasons why I can't stand him or what have you.

But I think this is much better. 

FUCK. JOHN. CENA.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Every time I see Cena smile I just know he is thinking "Gonna beat The Rock for the WWE Title at Wrestlemania. Gonna be sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!".


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

American fans have no balls. We need 'Die Cena Die' chants, garbage being thrown etc when he pulls this shit.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

no he wont lose.
like he said tonight
"all in a days work..."
He is John "nearfall" Cena


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, and even if he is gonna win, could he at least SELL that he was in a 15+ minute hardcore match? He pops up after the 3 count like he's got a rocket strapped to his ass and then he struts up the ramp pain-free and triumphant with a cheesy smile on his face. He'll always salute and kiss a fat girl and say some corny bullshit like "ANOTHER DAY, ANOTHER DOLLAR!"

:cena2

At least act like you took 2 finishers and a top rope DDT in a cage match, for God's sake. For 2, 3 fuckin' minutes. 

He doesn't sell in matches, either. SUPER KICK? Hop on the turnbuckle. Top rope DDT? 1 minute later scale a steel cage. What the fuck, man?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Grow up the lot of you, he losses so many times in 2012 keeps away form the title for a year, wins two matchs in a row and now he is super sena again?

last time I checked, its not uncommon for pepole to win matches 

punk has won how many? had the title for how long?

why is he not super punk?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh well at least he sells t-shirts and shit :vince

His bullshit is killing the last flicker of life remaining in wrestling


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Grow up the lot of you, he losses so many times in 2012 keeps away form the title for a year, wins two matchs in a row and now he is super sena again?
> 
> last time I checked, its not uncommon for pepole to win matches
> 
> ...


punk has changed his tact half way through that time, he went from clean wins to dirty wins so hasn't been through the massive nearfall cena runs of the past.

He also has the advantage of actually being able to wrestle.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> Grow up the lot of you, he losses so many times in 2012 keeps away form the title for a year, wins two matchs in a row and now he is super sena again?
> 
> last time I checked, its not uncommon for pepole to win matches
> 
> ...


Completely missing the point. He kicked out of 8 finishers in 2 matches and made dolph look like shit. It is how he won not that he won 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Rayfu said:


> Grow up the lot of you, he losses so many times in 2012 keeps away form the title for a year, wins two matchs in a row and now he is super sena again?
> 
> last time I checked, its not uncommon for pepole to win matches
> 
> ...


Correction... the first half of 2012 he was Super Punk. Then the second half he was Steve Austin 2001 just turned heel Punk.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> Completely missing the point. He kicked out of 8 finishers in 2 matches and made dolph look like shit. It is how he won not that he won
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


this. He will always win more than he loses, it's the way it happens. I can't wait for the match when its chair shot, after chair shot after finisher after finisher and he kicks out the lot. Jumps up, does an AA and wins the title.

Happy days


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Grow up the lot of you, he losses so many times in 2012 keeps away form the title for a year, wins two matchs in a row and now he is super sena again?
> 
> last time I checked, its not uncommon for pepole to win matches
> 
> ...


The problem is not him winning all the time it's how he does it, He no sells everything and makes the other guys moves look weak and takes the impact out of there finishers you should take three finisher then jump up and smile at the camera . Working a match with Cena does nothing to help anyones career because at the end of the feud there just going to come out of it looking like a joke.

As the top guy in the company he should be helping other guys reach his level not making them look like jokes.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Monday Night Raw said:


> this. He will always win more than he loses, it's the way it happens. I can't wait for the match when its chair shot, after chair shot after finisher after finisher and he kicks out the lot. Jumps up, does an AA and wins the title.
> 
> Happy days


Or how about Cena kicking out of 4 Rock Bottom's and 2 People's Elbows. Makes Rock tap out to the STF. Imagine the forum crash.

Cena does the U Cant See me to the Camera as Wrestlemania ends.


----------



## BlueMagic (Dec 19, 2006)

He's getting worse too. His promos make me sick.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly people, Cena has been like this for as long as I can remember. Why do you beat yourself up over it? Just skip anything to do with him and give yourself a break. Get some peace and rest. You make it a bigger deal than it already is.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

31/12/12: Cena destroys Ziggler on the mic and literally dumps shit all over him.
07/01/13: Cena kicks out of a few Dolph finishers and Big E's finisher, hits 1 AA OUT OF NOWHERE and wins.
14/01/13: Cena escapes the cage 3 times (stopped by Big E), kicks out of a few Dolph finishers, fights off the interference from Big E, hits 1 AA OUT OF NOWHERE and wins.

Why? :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Vince wants so bad to finally say he created a legendary beloved character... that's why he's pushing Cena. Hogan wasn't his creation.. Warrior wasn't his creation... Savage/flair/piper/hart/hbk/austin/rock/hhh... are we getting the picture? All these men were practically characters they came up with and ran with and many of them honed their characters elsewhere. Vince is desperate to be more known for more then a genius promoter.. he wants to be known as the greatest wrestling mind ever. But that actually requires a wrestling mind and he has long proven he really doesn't have that. He isn't a Heyman and he wasn't smart enough to come up with DX or Stone Cold or The Rock himself... and it looks like it galls him. His little speech tonight proved it. He was begging the world to call him the greatest wrestling genius ever... he needs it. So he will push Cena til he dies a failure on that front. Sad truth of the WWE.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think they are building up for Dolph to eliminate Cena Kamikaze style at the Royal Rumble. And in the elimination chamber. Otherwise kiddies will cry when Cena does not win. 

I think they may extend the feud to wrestlemania, where finally JC loses clean, then snaps for a double face/heel turn. I can wish, cant I!

But more likely, who else is Cena going to face. Punk is feuding with the Rock, Big Show is a smackdown star, and feuding over the title. Their are no other heels who are near the main event, so SuperCena has to put the beat down on Dolph.

The truth as I see it, its not how he wins, its who he is facing. Doing this to a jobber or mid card talent *(and NO ZIGGLER IS NOT A JOBBER OR MID CARD TALENT)* would be slightly more palatable, but Ziggler is over with a lot of the IWC and even casuals. Apart from Punk, when was the last time any positive chants for a wrestler has featured in matches when facing Cena?



This is not about Cena sucking, its about Ziggler. Vince and HHH fail to see that, because he is not 4 inches taller.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rayfu said:


> Grow up the lot of you, he losses so many times in 2012 keeps away form the title for a year, wins two matchs in a row and now he is super sena again?
> 
> last time I checked, its not uncommon for pepole to win matches
> 
> ...


Because he makes his opponents look good while he beats them. Cena on the other hand.. just enjoys the matches where he is booked like a freakin superman.

Even this week CM Punk made Brodus tapout, but his expressions and the way he sold Brodus's moves sold Brodus like a monster that he was supposed to be.. he didnt take 5 finishers, hop back up with a stupid smile on his face and then make him tapout.

He could have done it, but it would have meant NOTHING. CM Punk beat a monster this week and Cena beat just another jobber this week. Its all about the storytelling in the ring. Something Cena knows nothing about. And apparently neither do u.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Duke Droese said:


> 31/12/12: Cena destroys Ziggler on the mic and literally dumps shit all over him.
> 07/01/13: Cena kicks out of a few Dolph finishers and Big E's finisher, hits 1 AA OUT OF NOWHERE and wins.
> 14/01/13: Cena escapes the cage 3 times (stopped by Big E), kicks out of a few Dolph finishers, fights off the interference from Big E, hits 1 AA OUT OF NOWHERE and wins.
> 
> Why? :lmao


I am convinced Cena thinks is real and is trying to make himself look as good as possible
Fuck business I guess
You do much better when both guys look great
Actually the heel should have the upper hand 
After all of that Ziggler can't win?
He is a god damn underdog

He did it to Nexus (Remember Summerslam concrete ddt and against 2 guys? He completely killed the Nexus on that night)
Cena's booking has gotten in the way of so many angles and new stars that is incredible.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

11rob2k said:


> The problem is not him winning all the time it's how he does it, He no sells everything and makes the other guys moves look weak and takes the impact out of there finishers you should take three finisher then jump up and smile at the camera . Working a match with Cena does nothing to help anyones career because at the end of the feud there just going to come out of it looking like a joke.
> 
> As the top guy in the company he should be helping other guys reach his level not making them look like jokes.


Exactly...how many times now have we seen him come out the next night on Raw after a PPV...Smiling! of all things, after a brutal beatdown, here he comes, smiling his ass off and joking around like he is in a school's playground. It gets worse...once he makes it to the ring with no intial injuries...he goes back to the same old shit of joking around and bringing up terrible images on the big screen.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

I think Cena knows he's making the fans mad.No one can be that oblivious.What goes on in his mind tho?


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Cena is just teaching the kids to smile when things go bad and not show how hurt inside you are.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

I would never wish death upon another human being.

But judging by all the shit he kicks out of John Cena clearly isn't human so whatever, he's fair game :buried


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Cena must be the most villainous face of all time


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> I am convinced Cena thinks is real and is trying to make himself look as good as possible


Cena wears his own merchandise casually. I legit think he has some sort of psychological problem and can't separate his on-air character from real life. The guy is going to be wrestling until he is 70 years old, I'll be amazed if he doesn't end up like Randy The Ram once he becomes too old to be a draw in WWE.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Might as well give Cena CM Punk's Cult of Personality entrance theme.

I know your anger... I know your dreams.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena REALLY sucks at crowd psychology. Watching one match of Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, or Jake Roberts wouldn't hurt him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't wait for Cena in 2013:

-Rumble winner
-WWE title winner at Mania 
-Challenges Barrett to a title for title match at Extreme Rules. Wins the IC title.
-Challenges Ceasro to a title for title match at the next PPV. Wins the US title.
-Cena feuds with the tag champs and wins the tag titles by himself. 
-Somehow finds a loop hole to enter and win MITB.
-Cashes in MITB to win the World title.
-Last month of the year Cena wins the divas title because Dwayne said he had lady parts.

Cena closes out holding all the titles at once.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Part of me actually hopes this continues, I hope he completely no sells everything for the next few months. The shit storm of hatred will continue to brew and at some point during the year its going to explode into a sea of debris showering the ring. As someone said earlier, its about time American audiences took their balls with them to the arena and did more than just boo Cena. Its about time some people actually backed up these "if Cena wins we riot" signs!


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> Cena REALLY sucks at crowd psychology. Watching one match of Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, or Jake Roberts wouldn't hurt him.


This right here is what Cena even after seven years still cant understand, Hogan understands psychology he didn't just jump up after a 10 minute beat down hit one move and win, He Hulked up and built up to that moment where the roof the blow of the place when he made his comeback. If Cena could just do that he wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

icecab21 said:


> it's not against odds to beat ziggler


It's the fact that nothing affects him, he jumps up with a cheesy grin and a 'you can't see me'.

He is a wrestling version of robocop, taking all the bullets and wins with one shot.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



Soupman Prime said:


> I think he lost the Super Cena title last year. We should just call him John "Nearfall" Cena. The guy kicks out of just everything its crazy.


The funny thing is, Kurt Angle is the best near-faller ever, and he hasn't kicked out of nearly as many finishers per match as Cena has. :lol


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol at the jealous bitching of this forum , Vince is smarter than all of you combined and if he sees that Cena is the best choice for business than who are you to argue. Stop hating on Cena just cause you are jealous of him


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Ziggler just got a victory over Cena at TLC. I swear you guys will never be happy unless he loses every single match he participates in cleanly.

Seriously 2 weeks of strong booking after being held down for the entire year and look at the whining that's going on.

It's going to be Rock v Cena 2 and there's no heel turn coming either. Just accept that he's going to be booked strongly.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Tiger4959879 said:


> Lol at the jealous bitching of this forum , Vince is smarter than all of you combined and if he sees that Cena is the best choice for business than who are you to argue. Stop hating on Cena just cause you are jealous of him


You are either a 12 yr old or Cena himself.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

So, is Cena fast approaching "Reign of Terror" Triple H-levels of hatred?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

11rob2k said:


> This right here is what Cena even after seven years still cant understand, Hogan understands psychology he didn't just jump up after a 10 minute beat down hit one move and win, He Hulked up and built up to that moment where the roof the blow of the place when he made his comeback. If Cena could just do that he wouldn't be so bad.


Very true... and even then he'd lose to heel douchery enough times it wasn't horrible and the heels he faced were ACTUAL THREATS. Then to top it off... he lost cleanly to the Warrior. Something Cena seems incapable of outside of gimmick matches and even then it is SUPER rare. It's bad booking.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

I dont think the zigler and cena fued has anything to do with zigler. It has been all about Big E and the fact that he has interfered to help dolph try and win but never does. Soon A.J will leave zigler cause she can not be with a loser and wants someone to take out Cena.

Big and Cena fued Big e(cena real life friend) i think cena will let him win some.

zigler cashes in after EE chamber holds tilte for a few months then goes back to the mid card like the miz


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> You are either a 12 yr old or Cena himself.


Or some cynical asshole


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Ziggler just got a victory over Cena at TLC. I swear you guys will never be happy unless he loses every single match he participates in cleanly.
> 
> Seriously 2 weeks of strong booking after being held down for the entire year and look at the whining that's going on.
> 
> It's going to be Rock v Cena 2 and there's no heel turn coming either. Just accept that he's going to be booked strongly.


The only time cena loss last year clean was to The Rock. After that, everytime he lose it was some stupid interference or some shinanigans. Stfu. Cena needs to go away soon and take Vince with him


----------



## Tiger4959879 (Apr 2, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> You are either a 12 yr old or Cena himself.


I am 35, thanks for asking. Also typical that you guys are attacking me rather than addressing my point


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I liked Cena more last year because he was not always winning and when someone hit a couple finishers on him, he actually lost. It's not that he is beating Ziggler, it's the way he is beating Ziggler. I mean if I were the booker of tonight's cage match, I would have had help banned and have him deliver an AA off the top rope for the pin. Would have been impressive and made a statement at the same time. I just hope after Cena gets the title again, they do not try and break Punk's year long title reign. The reason why the title reign is working for Punk is because he is a heel. Super long title reigns for faces do not work, especially when the face already gets booed by half the audience.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Tiger4959879 said:


> I am 35, thanks for asking. Also typical that you guys are attacking me rather than addressing my point


Oh.. now i feel bad for you. I wish you had a point. Have a nice day!


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> The only time cena loss last year clean was to The Rock. After that, everytime he lose it was some stupid interference or some shinanigans. Stfu. Cena needs to go away soon and take Vince with him


Top guys don't lose cleanly. Welcome to wrestling 101.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

nba2k10 said:


> The only time cena loss last year clean was to The Rock. After that, everytime he lose it was some stupid interference or some shinanigans. Stfu. Cena needs to go away soon and take Vince with him


Agree completely. It's not necessarily winning all your matches, it's HOW he wins them, and more importantly HOW he loses his matches. I can count on one hand the amount of times he's lost clean since becoming the face of the wwe, and that is scary on many levels fpalm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

John Cena doesn't lose cleanly. He barely loses, even when he is booked to be on a "losing streak" that lasted a grand total of a month.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Tiger4959879 said:


> Lol at the jealous bitching of this forum , Vince is smarter than all of you combined and if he sees that Cena is the best choice for business than who are you to argue. Stop hating on Cena just cause you are jealous of him


I couldn't care less about business, I want to be entertained and Cena sucks all the enjoyment out of everything he is involved in with his predictable bullshit.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Agree completely. It's not necessarily winning all your matches, *it's HOW he wins them, and more importantly HOW he loses his matches.* I can count on one hand the amount of times he's lost clean since becoming the face of the wwe, and that is scary on many levels fpalm.


I agree with the first part but the second part, top faces do not lose cleanly unless they are in their 40s and putting over another top star heel like Hogan did for Angle in 2002 or if it is a table match against a guy that is bigger than him (like against Sheamus). 

The way Ziggler's win against Cena was booked perfectly. That is exactly how I would expect a heel to beat Cena and he did it on a PPV. As much as I love the Rock, he rarely lost cleanly in matches that didn't involve the WWF Title. Top Faces simple don't lose cleanly.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Agree completely. It's not necessarily winning all your matches, it's HOW he wins them, and more importantly HOW he loses his matches. I can count on one hand the amount of times he's lost clean since becoming the face of the wwe, and that is scary on many levels fpalm.


I can count on one hand how many times Hogan and Austin lost cleanly too. 

Top guys don't lose cleanly. It's not good for the company to give every heel of the day a clean victory over your top guy. It's not going to create new stars but what will do is water down the passing torch of the moment that Cena's eventually going to have.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

rbhayek said:


> I agree with the first part but the second part, top faces do not lose cleanly unless they are in their 40s and putting over another top star heel like Hogan did for Angle in 2002 or if it is a table match against a guy that is bigger than him (like against Sheamus).
> 
> The way Ziggler's win against Cena was booked perfectly. That is exactly how I would expect a heel to beat Cena and he did it on a PPV. As much as I love the Rock, he rarely lost cleanly in matches that didn't involve the WWF Title. Top Faces simple don't lose cleanly.


Rock was a top face in his era and lost cleanly loads of times, and remained over and relevant despite it. It can happen and the face is usually better off with the crowd if it does because they can achieve a good underdog appeal about them. Cena gets the "get the fuck off my screen" reaction from PPV crowds which are full of the true wwe fans who have stuck with the program since they were kids, instead of the casual "come and go" kids of this generation who cheer for the super wrestlers who never lose.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> I can count on one hand how many times Hogan and Austin lost cleanly too.
> 
> Top guys don't lose cleanly. It's not good for the company to give every heel of the day a clean victory over your top guy. It's not going to create new stars but what will do is water down the passing torch of the moment that Cena's eventually going to have.


How can cena pass a torch with no flame on it? GTFO. He's a cunt, and will get booed in his HOF ceremony.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Cena's lack of selling does get annoying after a while, however. Dolph will win this in the end, making him look so much better.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Rock was a top face in his era and lost cleanly loads of times, and remained over and relevant despite it. It can happen and the face is usually better off with the crowd if it does because they can a good underdog appeal about them. Cena gets the "get the fuck off my screen" reaction from PPV crowds which are full of the true wwe fans who have stuck with the program since they were kids, instead of the casual "come and go" kids of this generation who cheer for the super wrestlers who never lose.


Would you be so kind as to name them? (Not being a dick, just curious). 

Rock lost to Lesnar (his going away match)
Rock lost to Angle (well Stephanie helped so it was barely clean)
Triple-H never beat Face Rock clean. 
Big Show couldn't even beat Face Rock clean. 
I remember the McMahon-Hemsley Regime interfering in all his matches.
Benoit beat him with Shane's help.
I can't remember Kane ever beating him. 
Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> I can count on one hand how many times Hogan and Austin lost cleanly too.
> 
> Top guys don't lose cleanly. It's not good for the company to give every heel of the day a clean victory over your top guy. It's not going to create new stars but what will do is water down the passing torch of the moment that Cena's eventually going to have.


That might be how it worked before.. it clearly doesn't win now. But go ahead, cling to the tired traditions that people are clearly sick of. We don't want the superman face. We want the face and heels that are actual equals... that can trade wins because sometimes the bad guy is just that fucking good. We want tension and anxiety when we watch a feud... we want those MitB 2011 moments to be more frequent... where good and bad isn't so clear and where you just have no damn idea what will happen because BOTH GUYS ARE BLOODY VIEWED AS REAL THREATS!

Sorry, but this tired bullshit of "but but but... it's how we have always done it!" needs to fucking stop. It clearly doesn't work anymore so stop trying to push it as infallible. Cena, Sheamus, and even Punk with his face run prove it... the only reason Punk lasted is because he made guys look strong in his matches. Cena does not. Sheamus can't unless he has a Bryant or a monster to face. Most fans that aren't 12 simply want a product that isn't "clean squeaky face kicks ass". It's boring.. it's stupid... and almost no one wants to watch it. The only people left watching this shit are addicts or kids that wouldn't know good programming if you smacked them in the face with it.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

PowerandGlory said:


> that is just my prediction. he is already overcoming all the odds


Sadly true, and as the second poster said after you OP...


LegendSeeker said:


> Cena will be Cena


^This. Hoping that it won't happen and that they are just giving him a temporary push to build him back up a bit before he takes another big loses (preferably several more), but probably not...they'll probably make him Super Cena again. The BEST option IMO would be if Cena (behind the scenes) had actually finally agreed to turn heel recently - and they were building him back up just to turn him heel @ 'Mania. Not holding my breath on that one as I've pretty much given up on the thought of a Cena heel turn (as most have), though I have a small bit of hope for it occurring at either WM29 or WM30 (beyond those - it clearly won't happen or it will long after it would have been a successful storyline IMO - obviously others think it should have happened already - myself included - but I could understand if they were waiting until a HUGE Pay-Per View event such as WM30 to pull the trigger on it if he did agree to turn heel at some point)...


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

GillbergReturns said:


> I can count on one hand how many times Hogan and Austin lost cleanly too.
> 
> Top guys don't lose cleanly. It's not good for the company to give every heel of the day a clean victory over your top guy. It's not going to create new stars but what will do is water down the passing torch of the moment that Cena's eventually going to have.


I wish he would drop the whole rise above hate bullshit that is what is ruining what he does on TV. It is going to be sad when this rematch with The Rock shits the bed compaired to what Rock is doing with CM Punk.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Rock was a top face in his era and lost cleanly loads of times, and remained over and relevant despite it. It can happen and the face is usually better off with the crowd if it does because they can achieve a good underdog appeal about them. Cena gets the "get the fuck off my screen" reaction from PPV crowds which are full of the true wwe fans who have stuck with the program since they were kids, instead of the casual "come and go" kids of this generation who cheer for the super wrestlers who never lose.


Rock was a top face. Austin was the face. Rock could lose because he wasn't the man. We all know Austin was a diva so having Rock take some clean loses was beneficial to Vince and the company as well.


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

John Cena will win the Royal Rumble. I can tell a lot of us share that very same prediction. It's a very dumb idea to have Cena win the Rumble and I really hope they go with something else. The Royal Rumble would be so much better if someone new won it. It would be the perfect match to finally have an upper mid carder like Dolph Ziggler finally become a main eventer.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

phenom64 said:


> John Cena will win the Royal Rumble. I can tell a lot of us share that very same prediction. It's a very dumb idea to have Cena win the Rumble and I really hope they go with something else. The Royal Rumble would be so much better if someone new won it. It would be the perfect match to finally have an upper mid carder like Dolph Ziggler finally become a main eventer.


Storyline wise... Punk or Taker as surprise entrants wouldn't be bad (Punk if he loses against Rock and Taker if Punk wins). However, I think Ziggler, Bryan, Barret, or a Cesaro would be awesome. But it isn't about building stars anymore.. it's about bending over for Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao if you seriously think he's going undefeated the whole year because some jobber couldn't beat him twice. He's going to have a better year than 2012, though, clearly, which will be a nightmare.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cena will just do what he's done for almost a decade: be corny, never put anyone over and continue to lower the bar for wrestlers everywhere while much more talented Superstars carry the show and look completely inferior to him. *yawn*


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Cena's gonna Cena


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DO me a favor, guys. Name me the last time John Cena lost a match CLEAN. No bullshit. No interference. No squirrel result. Name me the last time John Cena lost clean in a match that WASN'T The Rock.

On TV and PPV.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

GillbergReturns said:


> Rock was a top face. Austin was the face. Rock could lose because he wasn't the man. We all know Austin was a diva so having Rock take some clean loses was beneficial to Vince and the company as well.


NO sir it was because he could loose and still over more then everybody and still to this very moment i'm not sure STONE COLD can do the same after losing to some like y2j 3 times on PPV ??


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope that someday someone like Ziggler or whatever just snaps mid match and starts shooting on Cena and breaks his neck. Harsh I know, but I'm sick of this.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha yeah...the year of Cena is written on the walls and he is probably taking the title off Rock. Hope they (WWE) have fun watching their product decay in front of their eyes more than it already has.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Wonder what the part timers think when they see this shit. I can picture Rock, Austin, Taker and Foley all sitting in a room together laughing their ass off, bragging about the awesome days and so glad they never had to endure the cancer known only as John Cena and all the other bullshit. Sure, Taker whipped him a decade ago and Rock did so last year, but not the same as having to be on the roster with the guy year round. The horror.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Rock and laranitus too


dem up and comers


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Gotta drown Cena at Camp Crystal Lake. I've already explained this. He's Jason Voorhees. See sig.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Not defending the guy, I respect every wrestler in some way except if they are sociopathic cunts. If Cena books his own matches to be this "dominant superhero" to protect his spot (something Hogan and Austin were notorious for especially Austin with his Lesner walkout) Management should step in preferably HHH, whose shown he is more competent then Vince with his booking of NXT. And on the other sde of the coin, if you were in Cenas position would you do the same?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

What did he do???


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Completely missing the point. He kicked out of 8 finishers in 2 matches and made dolph look like shit. It is how he won not that he won
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Check the cage match I think only TWO finishers maybe even only one

last raw? yeah to much, the cage match? I counted two I believe

So your right the first one was bad, the last one was ok.


The thing is, Dolph is going for the WGC that alone shows he is UNDER Cena, cena is at the WWE title, dolph is not


why would you have someone going for the us title beat someone going for the wwe?
dolph is not meant to be on Cena's level, this is not a bad thing, they are building him up, you may say it tears him down, I would not call going the distaince with cena a guy who has held the tittle en times, is the top guy and has done the same with the likes of brock and rock

The fact he is doing this IMO at least shows he is as good as Brock, brock did the same thing


----------



## KMK 7 (Sep 8, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Rock was a top face. Austin was the face. *Rock could lose because he wasn't the man.* We all know Austin was a diva so having Rock take some clean loses was beneficial to Vince and the company as well.


You need to pick up a copy of The Rock's latest DVD (The Epic Journey of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson) because in it you will hear various wrestlers like Triple H to Chris Jericho to even Steve Austin verify that the Rock was the man beginning in the 2000 period. The Rock could lose because he had nothing to lose because he was already established. The same applies to Cena. The difference between the Rock and Cena was that the Rock was a much better seller than Cena. When the Rock lost a match regardless to who, he made sure it mattered by not playing it off as it if didn't. Whereas as Cena, he gives off the impression that he doesn't give a fuck one way or the other and it makes for the rare times someone does beat him not matter in the long run. Even with Big E Langston and AJ in his corner, Ziggler still doesn't come off as even remotely a threat to Cena thus making the feud in and of itself futile.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> DO me a favor, guys. Name me the last time John Cena lost a match CLEAN. No bullshit. No interference. No squirrel result. Name me the last time John Cena lost clean in a match that WASN'T The Rock.
> 
> On TV and PPV.


Do me a favor show me Rocks recorded when he was Face, I'm not saying he is as bad, he had the plesure of having others step up, WWE tried steping up guys, Randy, JBL, Punk


Point is top face? throughout MOSTT fo wrestling history thwy did NOT p[ut anyone over and win far more then anyone else.
'

Punk has been givein the best title reign ever, and was giving so many things and STILL Cena wins when it comes down to it, not cause ?"wwe" makes it happens kids just love Cena, thats not his ault.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

You're prediction better be wrong. Super Cena winning all year would be awful.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm predicting Rock vs Cena vs Punk at Wrestlemania . I doubt Rock and Cena will ever have another 1 v 1 match


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

the next time Cena puts someone over will be 'Taker at Mania 30...but if he ends the streak I expect him to die in the ring. seriously.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



zkorejo said:


> LOL you actually expect that from the WWE?


a man can dream


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh god...


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

What devine purpose does it serve to have cena go back to super cena 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

He's going into super Cena for WrestleMania, I doubt they'll have him dominate all year. It's pretty obvious they've found out that pushing Cena down our throats has started to backfire, which is why we've seen less of him lately than before.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

If this does start to happen, the fans will shit all over it, people say the top guy shouldn't lose. That isn't the issue, Cena shouldn't be the top guy anymore, his time should have passed a long while back.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That fucking horrendous match last night confirmed to me that WWE is in the crapper. 

You think they're going to book him the same as last year? Don't fucking make me laugh. GOTTA GET DEM WINS BACK!

Cunt.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

TommyWCECM said:


> especially Austin with his Lesner walkout


"Stone Cold" Steve Austin arrived at that RAW on that Monday & was told that day that he was wrestling Brock Lesnar & putting him over. Austin didn't have a problem putting Lesnar over. He had a problem with the match happening unadvertised on free TV with no build-up. He was absolutely 100% correct too. Look at wrestling nowadays. It's nothing but unadvertised matches with no build-up & that's why all the matches suck, have no heat, are boring as fuck & the consequences don't matter.

Austin & management had a fallout over that, yes, but Austin was right in that them trying to shove the match out there just to kill TV time was not only really bad for Austin & not beneficial to Brock but terrible for the business as they could have drawn money with a little build & a PPV match.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Xavier Lovecraft said:


> I hope that someday someone like Ziggler or whatever just snaps mid match and starts shooting on Cena and breaks his neck. Harsh I know, but I'm sick of this.


Just a tad.

I'm curious as to why he's the one sticking the forks into Ziggler as of late. That momentary shift into backstage shenanigans in that New Years promo, coupled with the '1 AA > Flurry of Ziggler's strongest signature offence + Big E and AJ as outside factors' equation makes me think they really doubt Ziggler's ME potential (Cena apparently being one of those names). This may well be a test of Ziggler's resolve and tenacity of the character in sticking out a public dousing. Not that it'll do much good for the product, nor would it help build new faces within the top programs, however, as these little 'on-air experiments' aren't going to be received well with audiences who struggle to take new guys seriously in the first place. 

Also makes me wonder if they're fretting that Cena might be starting to lose a bit of that gloss with audiences. They tried making him look a little more vulnerable last year, so it'll be interesting to see if they do have him win the Rumble and then go through Rock as a way of reestablishing his status as the true top guy. Of course he only defeated an unestablished guy as of the last two weeks (whose holding MITB, which apparently gives him immunity from looking bad or some shit), so hopefully this isn't a sign that they'll make him invincible through 2013 and beyond. 

I must admit though, I'd love to see how fans will respond to Cena beating Rock for the belt with that smug grin on his mug as WM fades to black. The backlash could be pretty severe.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Winning One™;12662602 said:


> DO me a favor, guys. Name me the last time John Cena lost a match CLEAN. No bullshit. No interference. No squirrel result. Name me the last time John Cena lost clean in a match that WASN'T The Rock.
> 
> On TV and PPV.


On PPV it was to Batista at Summerslam 2008 though didn't he suffer an injury in the match causing the result to change? On TV it was to HHH before Bragging Rights 2009.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep cena is winning the rumble and beating the rock. So predictable


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

For the last 2 episodes of Raw we've seen the worst possible version of SuperCena: the one that wins and overcomes the odds despite Langston helping Ziggler to win.

How is this feud supposed to help Ziggler? Cena is almost 36. He can't go on forever bragging about how he's always there. Shouldn't he have been helping to build better heels?

In 2017 Cena will be 40 years old still wearing rainbow colors and winning because it's good for business and sends the crowd home "happy".


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> DO me a favor, guys. Name me the last time John Cena lost a match CLEAN. No bullshit. No interference. No squirrel result. Name me the last time John Cena lost clean in a match that WASN'T The Rock.
> 
> On TV and PPV.


Triple H in 2009.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

What's funny is that Ziggler was booked so poorly throughout 2012 that they had to give him a Bodygaurd and Girlfriend to feud with Cena (in addition to Cena being "injured"), and that still wasn't enough. Four weeks ago it looked like they were finally set on establishing Ziggler. How quickly things change.

John winning two straight is enough. Making sure that he kicks out of 3+ finishers per win is overkill. Having two enforcers get involved on top of that and still accomplish nothing is ridiculous. 1 AA OUT OF NOWHERE > Ziggler, Big E, AJ, and all of their finishers combined.

I don't know what Ziggler's done, but he's been made to look like a giant goof over the past three weeks. That wouldn't be so bad if he had actually been established beforehand. WWE jumped the gun on feeding this little fish to John.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> On PPV it was to Batista at Summerslam 2008 though didn't he suffer an injury in the match causing the result to change? On TV it was to HHH before Bragging Rights 2009.


Actually he lost to big show clean after that, same year 2009.



-Skullbone- said:


> Just a tad.
> 
> *I'm curious as to why he's the one sticking the forks into Ziggler as of late. That momentary shift into backstage shenanigans in that New Years promo, coupled with the '1 AA > Flurry of Ziggler's strongest signature offence + Big E and AJ as outside factors' equation makes me think they really doubt Ziggler's ME potential (Cena apparently being one of those names). *This may well be a test of Ziggler's resolve and tenacity of the character in sticking out a public dousing. Not that it'll do much good for the product, nor would it help build new faces within the top programs, however, as these little 'on-air experiments' aren't going to be received well with audiences who struggle to take new guys seriously in the first place.


Perhaps Cena thinks Ziggler is a threat to his top spot?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

i cant remember but did he lose to lord tensai clean on raw?


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

The problem is not Cena winning. It's how he does it. If they want Cena to win the RR then ok. Go win it and face Rock at WM. But winning after kicking out so many damn times is just so stupid. That doesn't make anything look great. It would be if Ziggler would actually kick out. But no. After one AA Dolph is out cold. Next thing you know Cena wins the RR from nr 1, he beats The Rock, he beats Big E and Ryback with one AA each. And as someone said, imagine how people will react after Cena becomes WWE Champion by defeating The Rock in the main event at WM29 and then the image fades to black...yes this will be awful.
And somebody said Cena jobbed a lot last year. I don't really remember Punk pinning Cena. (SS doesn't count, Ryback hit Cena with his finisher). If Cena doesn't lose clean to anybody at all then there's no point in him at all. Imagine in let's say...4-5 years...when Cena will finally take a break..and somebody beats him clean and he is not the nr 1 in the company anymore...that's gonna have a funny reaction.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Me thinks I won't be catching any bit of the WWE this year. Been waiting for improvement for years and it NEVER comes. Honestly, I would've been done with wrestling as a whole if it wasn't for discussion forums like this one.

I'll still go back and watch my VHS' and DVDs, but this company is so fucked and so out of touch.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

PowerandGlory said:


> i cant remember but did he lose to lord tensai clean on raw?


Nah, distractions and MIST galore.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

When discussing Cena clean losses, I like to refer to the following article. Discusses how some of the "clean" don't count, but then again it's only the writer's opinion. Check it out if you feel to do so.

http://wrestlersway.blogspot.com/2011/08/when-is-last-time-john-cena-lost.html


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Maybe there booking Cena to win alot so he can look strong against his WM opponient. That opponient being *Undertaker*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena winning isn't the issue. Cena no-selling twenty finishers, outside interference, and generally making everyone involved look like clowns when after all that he runs off into the sunset smiling with a "all in a days work" type of line is the issue. It's completely unnecessary and only makes everyone else involved look like morons.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

It's gonna be a good year for him, so it makes sense to make him win matches. Plus it was a great match and Ziggler always comes off looking more of a main eventer then he did before, so if anything it's a win-win situation. Stop crying.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

All in a day's work :cena3


----------



## YousmellThat?! (Jul 21, 2011)

If anyone should Main Event WM after that match it should be Ziggler he will put on a better match than Cena anyday of the year especially the biggest of them all, but super Cena will be super Cena and kick out of everything thrown at him but yet win with one finisher, just useless!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

YousmellThat?! said:


> If anyone should Main Event WM after that match it should be Ziggler he will put on a better match than Cena anyday of the year especially the biggest of them all, but super Cena will be super Cena and kick out of everything thrown at him but yet win with one finisher, just useless!


It's not about match quality sadly.

It's about buyrates. Cena/Rock II will RAKE in the buyrates.

Ziggler/anyone would not.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

He's not back at all. Cena is not being shoved down our throats one bit now. Plus, he is feuding with Ziggler. Someone has to win that feud; reason it's Cena is for some type of build for the two. Plus, if we keep getting matches that exciting, I don't care if he keeps winning.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They really are telegraphing The Rock beating CM Punk, Cena winning the Rumble and wrestling The Rock at WM and going over.

Which means...

The company gave a guy their top belt for 15 months to make him drop it to the 40 year old actor who hasn't worked a match since April 2012
A clean win over The Rock would establish CM Punk as a true main eventer for the rest of a presumably long (5+ years) main event career but a clean loss to a part timer 10 years older than him totally emasculates him and the current crop of wrestlers.
Cena winning the Rumble does NOTHING for Cena. There is basically no accomplishment that does nothing for him apart from beating or at least wrestling 'Taker. On the other hand, a Rumble win would totally help new guys like The Shield or Ryback or Cesaro.
Cena getting the WWE title for an 11th time, especially after he's been cock blocking Dolph Ziggler's WHC title aspirations, would make the fans go ballistic.
The Rock has been built up like this goddamned superhero so Cena cannot possibly go over and not have a WM crowd tear his head off. That is great. The Rock would undermine a 15 month champ with a win and undermine an 11 time WWE champ with a loss! The Rock would come in and devalue the company's two top full timers!

Why? To get an extra B PPV's worth of buys out of WM? This is insane.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

Ever Wolf said:


> It's not about match quality sadly.
> 
> It's about buyrates. Cena/Rock II will RAKE in the buyrates.
> 
> Ziggler/anyone would not.


Generally speaking, true. I've spoken to my brother about the possibility of "Once in a Lifetime 2". If it happens, I won't order WM. I know I'm the minority that would do such a thing, but I do not want to spend $60 to see Cena get back his win from Rock.

So it'll be tied 1-1 and then "Once in a Lifetime 3" at WM 30 in 2014?

Wasn't the whole point of Rock/Cena at WM28 supposed to be "Once in a Lifetime" as in it'll never happen again? Business is business and of course I'd wanna do whatever will rake in the $$$, but I still think it's pretty stupid.

Cena should just win the WWE, WHC, IC, US, and Divas titles all at the same time, beat Rock, end The Streak, and finally retire.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shawn Morrison said:


> It's gonna be a good year for him, so it makes sense to make him win matches. Plus it was a great match and Ziggler always comes off looking more of a main eventer then he did before, so if anything it's a win-win situation. Stop crying.


Please tell me you're taking the piss...

I am legit stunned by this post.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



Ziggs said:


> Punk replaced Cena's role? Are you insane? When did Punk won all those matches cleanly?


Up until the last few months of last year. So essentially, from MITB 2011 all the way up until the first match with Ryback. So pretty much about a year and a half is when he was winning all those matches cleanly.

And he was "overcoming the odds" in all kinds of stipulation matches too. TLC matches, HIAC matches, cage matches, triple threat matches (every time with both people "out to get him"), special guest ref matches (with the ref "hating him" each time), street fight matches, triple threat HIAC matches, Elimination Chamber matches, etc etc. Yet magically wins them all. Even if he's handcuffed to the ropes, he still KOs people while cuffed. Jericho comes back!!!! Yes! Except gets KOed in one kick like Miz did while Punk was handcuffed.

Just like Cena. A few months of heel wins don't erase the year+ of Super Punk wins.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

Skyfall said:


> He's not back at all. Cena is not being shoved down our throats one bit now. Plus, he is feuding with Ziggler. Someone has to win that feud; reason it's Cena is for some type of build for the two. Plus, if we keep getting matches that exciting, I don't care if he keeps winning.


It's not really a 'feud' though is it. It's similar to the Kane/Cena 'feud' but at least they let Kane look a little bit of a threat to Cena for a while. Ziggler is just getting dicked on constantly even with Big E for the sake of trying to re-establish Cena instead of trying to establish Ziggler as a main-eventer and real threat.

And by matches that 'exciting' where you know Cena will kick out of couple of Dolph's finishers and a Big E interference, then sure why the heck not repeat it ad verbatim.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Please tell me you're taking the piss...
> 
> I am legit stunned by this post.


i am legit stunned by your ridiculously biased hate on WWE. If you really hate everything about it that much, what are you doing on the WWE forum?



Bolanboy said:


> It's not really a 'feud' though is it. It's similar to the Kane/Cena 'feud' but at least they let Kane look a little bit of a threat to Cena for a while. Ziggler is just getting dicked on constantly even with Big E for the sake of trying to re-establish Cena instead of trying to establish Ziggler as a main-eventer and real threat.
> 
> And by matches that 'exciting' where you know Cena will kick out of couple of Dolph's finishers and a Big E interference, then sure why the heck not repeat it ad verbatim.


before the Cena feud, Ziggler was a casual mid-carder. Now he can pretty much be qualified as a main eventer because of how he's been booked against Cena alone. yeah they could have given him a few more victories against Cena, but what would it have really done? Made the Face of the company look weak as after all he's been through in his career, he losses so simply to someone like Ziggler. Niether would it have helped Ziggler as it would be classified as a fluke victory by most fans. At least this way Ziggler is getting more main event exposure and people are getting used to seeing him in main event matches, not to mention he gets in a lot more offense than most guys do against Cena. 

This feud has pretty much transformed Ziggler into a main eventer, you can all try to ignore it as much as you want, because your Cena hate is too large to admit that he did anything good, but fact is it's true. Not only for Ziggler, but for many other superstars. People say Cena buried Barrett, when in reality Cena was the reason Barrett become a main eventer in 2010 in the first place, just because Cena got the final victory like he should, people started whining. Ignorance.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> you obviously haven't watched 2012


A wise, wise decision.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shawn Morrison said:


> i am legit stunned by your ridiculously biased hate on WWE. If you really hate everything about it that much, what are you doing on the WWE forum?


Hit a nerve did i ?, that's the typical 12 year old response that i've come to expect from Vince bots.

I don't hate WWE, i hate stupidity which is what Vince regularly pushes onto the audience.

Dolph is being treated appallingly, losing handicap matches clean (essentially) after hitting multiple finishers. You cannot argue in support of it unless you have severe brain trauma.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't even. This feud has not "transformed Ziggler into a main eventer". :lmao


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

It didn't matter what Ziggler did, Dolph could could have run him over with a semi and Cena would have still kicked out and not sold it. 

I don't know how so many people are still into Cena. He's been doing the same shit for years, you'd think people would get bored of him but they don't. He'll still be here in a decade from now probably doing the same thing he's doing now.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Do me a favor show me Rocks recorded when he was Face, I'm not saying he is as bad, he had the plesure of having others step up, WWE tried steping up guys, Randy, JBL, Punk
> 
> 
> Point is top face? throughout MOSTT fo wrestling history thwy did NOT p[ut anyone over and win far more then anyone else.
> ...


in 2000
rock won at 5 ppv's (6 if you count rumble) out of 12
HHH Won 7 out of 11
2001 Stone Cold won 8 out of 12

PPV Wins this year
Dolph Ziggler Win-Loss Record: 4-7
Daniel Bryan Win-Loss Record: 5-9
Sheamus Win-Loss Record: 10-3
CM Punk Win-Loss Record: 10-0-1
John Cena Won 5 matches and this was HIS WORST YEAR


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



SinJackal said:


> Up until the last few months of last year. So essentially, from MITB 2011 all the way up until the first match with Ryback. So pretty much about a year and a half is when he was winning all those matches cleanly.
> 
> And he was "overcoming the odds" in all kinds of stipulation matches too. TLC matches, HIAC matches, cage matches, triple threat matches (every time with both people "out to get him"), special guest ref matches (with the ref "hating him" each time), street fight matches, triple threat HIAC matches, Elimination Chamber matches, etc etc. Yet magically wins them all. Even if he's handcuffed to the ropes, he still KOs people while cuffed. Jericho comes back!!!! Yes! Except gets KOed in one kick like Miz did while Punk was handcuffed.
> 
> Just like Cena. A few months of heel wins don't erase the year+ of Super Punk wins.


You are so clearly mistaken. Since MITB 2011 Punk got powerbombed by Nash and lost the WWE title to a cashing in ADR. He took the pin in a triple threat HIAC match against Cena and ADR. He lost to Triple H, albeit with a slew of confusing interferences. His matches with Jericho were well done and in no way did he "KO him with one kick" as you say. The triple threat TLC match with Miz and ADR was well done and so what he got the best of the Miz. He's better than him he should get the best of him. He never made any of his matches look like he breezed through without a sweat like Cena does all the time.

Basically he is nothing like Cena. Sure he won a lot of matches but he was making people he was in the ring with look good.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena since 2007 has lost "clean" in stipulation free singles matches about 5 times from 2007 to the present

The 2007 was an hour long match on RAW 4/23/2007 typically referred to as Cena's "Broadway" match. It was a one on one match between Cena and Shawn Michaels without special stipulation. Shawn Michaels just hit the finisher without a bunch of funny business and got the pin. The context of this victory is that on April 1, 2007 in the main event of WrestleMania 23, John Cena made Shawn Michaels tap out.

Next Clean Win: August 17, 2008, SummerSlam 2008, Batista had to emergency pin Cena after a BatistaBomb injured Cena's neck. It is not known if Batista or Cena was going to go over or if Batista was going to win with that or a subsequent finisher such as a third BatistaBomb.

John Cena versus Paul "AM I FUCKING GOING OVER" Levesque, Night of Champions 2008.
Context: Triple H has long used not only his talent, of which he possesses in abundance, but also his relationships with Shawn Michaels and Vince McMahon and marriage to Stephanie McMahon, to get favorable booking for himself. This is also a situation where Cena made the wrestler in question, Triple H, tap out at in a Wrestlemania Main Event.

Triple H/John Cena/Randy Orton: Paul Levesque WENT OVER but this was not a singles event.

The Rock at ONCE IN A LIFETIME (or is it? :troll) WM 28

http://wrestlersway.blogspot.com/2011/08/when-is-last-time-john-cena-lost.html


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Cena since 2007 has lost "clean" in stipulation free singles matches about 5 times from 2007 to the present
> 
> The 2007 was an hour long match on RAW 4/23/2007 typically referred to as Cena's "Broadway" match. It was a one on one match between Cena and Shawn Michaels without special stipulation. Shawn Michaels just hit the finisher without a bunch of funny business and got the pin. The context of this victory is that on April 1, 2007 in the main event of WrestleMania 23, John Cena made Shawn Michaels tap out.
> 
> ...


Wow, fuck Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm not saying Cena has to lose clean, but Jesus, Mary, & Joseph. I mean he kicks out of ALL THAT?!?!? Really??? Like 3 or 5 finishers and big moves, outside interference, and having a door slammed on his head? I mean what the hell does Ziggler have to do to beat him for a three count?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going to hold off in saying the OP is wrong.

Normally, I would.

But honestly, I'm not sure. I truly could see a WWE story where Cena goes undefeated in 2013. They keep hammering home how bad 2012 was for him, and how 2013 will be different.

I could see that story happening. Cena goes 100-0 or something this year.


----------



## nwoattitude (Nov 19, 2012)

Ummm why is it such a big deal on here that he beat Ziggler? I mean i like Ziggler and all that. He is pretty good in the ring, OK on the mic but sells amazingly. That said his legacy thus far is has been that of a guy whose on the brink of greatness but not quite yet there. Cena will go down as one of the all time greats and biggest names in wrestling history like it or not. The fact that he beats Ziggler who is still not a big name means is a big deal why? Because he is an IWC favorite? And so what if he beat Ziggler when Ziggler had help? How many 2 on 1 matches has The Rock won? He beat the fucking Dudley Boyz. HBK took Rated RKO by himself, both more credible than Ziggler. How many times has Austin won handicap matches? How many people beat Austin clean for that matter when he was a face? Rock? Trips? Thats it unless there were others. Cena has ridiculous booking but Austin's was even more obscene and i wont even get started on Taker, Hogan and fucking Goldberg. Point is Cena gets a hard time for having the weakest booking of all the previous faces of the WWE sans Hitman and HBK. So how is Cena so much worse than everyone else? 

Im no Cena mark. I am fedup of him as well and his gimmick has gone stale a long time ago. While i do respect him for keeping the business going for the past 7 years, i just cant support him wholeheartedly. That said, the kind of shit he gets sometimes is unfair. He is not the strongest booked wrestler of all time. Hell he probably aint even top . Hogan, Warrior, Goldberg, Taker, Austin, Rock were all booked stronger. I mean think about it, has The Rock as a face, from 2000 onwards ever lost clean as a face???? I dont count SS 2002 Heyman got involved even though it was not decisive. And SCSA was booked like a demi-god much less Hogan, Taker, Goldberg etc etc.. Cena aint that bad people


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

nwoattitude said:


> Ummm why is it such a big deal on here that he beat Ziggler? I mean i like Ziggler and all that. He is pretty good in the ring, OK on the mic but sells amazingly. That said his legacy thus far is has been that of a guy whose on the brink of greatness but not quite yet there. Cena will go down as one of the all time greats and biggest names in wrestling history like it or not. The fact that he beats Ziggler who is still not a big name means is a big deal why? Because he is an IWC favorite? And so what if he beat Ziggler when Ziggler had help? How many 2 on 1 matches has The Rock won? He beat the fucking Dudley Boyz. HBK took Rated RKO by himself, both more credible than Ziggler. How many times has Austin won handicap matches? How many people beat Austin clean for that matter when he was a face? Rock? Trips? Thats it unless there were others. Cena has ridiculous booking but Austin's was even more obscene and i wont even get started on Taker, Hogan and fucking Goldberg. Point is Cena gets a hard time for having the weakest booking of all the previous faces of the WWE sans Hitman and HBK. So how is Cena so much worse than everyone else?
> 
> Im no Cena mark. I am fedup of him as well and his gimmick has gone stale a long time ago. While i do respect him for keeping the business going for the past 7 years, i just cant support him wholeheartedly. That said, the kind of shit he gets sometimes is unfair. He is not the strongest booked wrestler of all time. Hell he probably aint even top . Hogan, Warrior, Goldberg, Taker, Austin, Rock were all booked stronger. I mean think about it, has The Rock as a face, from 2000 onwards ever lost clean as a face???? I dont count SS 2002 Heyman got involved even though it was not decisive. And SCSA was booked like a demi-god much less Hogan, Taker, Goldberg etc etc.. Cena aint that bad people



Because he no sold the whole match and kicked out of every finisher Ziggler hit Cena with. No matter what Ziggler did Cena just walked it off, Meanwhile Ziggler lost to the simple Attitude adjustment.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Also, when a person repeatedly shows a rival up verbally and physically, people say that person is "shitting" on his rival. Well, not only did John Cena figuratively shit on Ziggler for almost a month,_ he literally dropped shit on Ziggler and Ziggler's girlfriend._

ALL IN A DAY'S WORK!

:cena2

And I care about the PPV interactions why?

Also, why is CENA DOING ANY OF THIS ON RAW?!

Isn't he feuding with a Smackdown wrestler who has a contract for a title on SMACKDOWN?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Might as well get rid of all of Zigglers finshers.. 

That was a disgrace.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

As much as I don't like seeing Super Cena, I can't blame WWE for booking it. The crowd went crazy at every single kick out and WWE has to keep the paying fans happy. 

As for Ziggler, he's been booked horribly. I wrote previously that he's Christian 2.0 in that WWE respects his in ring work but they refuse to do anything to make him look legitimate. Ziggler, like Christian, just jobs to anyone and it kills their momentum. If they are trying to make Ziggler a main event star, they completely ruined it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I never like Cena but now it's getting to the point where it really pisses me off to watch him kick out of everything and overcoming the fcking odds that clearly aren't even there. We are aware that he will win the match whatever happens even before he makes his damn annoying entrance! 

Just fcking retire already!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It's so painfully obvious that he is getting involved with The Rock for Wrestlemania that it might just turn me off wrestling. Every time I see him, the theme song for Jaws come into my head, he's just like a shark slowly swimming around in the background and you know that at some point he's gonna pounce





 :cena3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty sad isn't it. WWE has to repeat these "once in a lifetime" big matches each year because fuck making any new stars. Taker/HBK the second time was nice, Taker/HHH the second time was another great match although a little odd, now a Cena/Rock repeat? Says a lot about the state of the company too when all three of those big Wrestlemania matches contain either guys who are retired or basically retired.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

dan the marino said:


> Yeah, it's pretty sad isn't it. WWE has to repeat these "once in a lifetime" big matches each year because fuck making any new stars. Taker/HBK the second time was nice, Taker/HHH the second time was another great match although a little odd, now a Cena/Rock repeat? Says a lot about the state of the company too when all three of those big Wrestlemania matches contain either guys who are retired or basically retired.


I can live with the Undertaker rematches because they not many people in the whole industry that can face him at Wrestlemania and look like a threat. But as far as doing a Rock/Cena rematch the only reason for that happening is to try and sell John Cena as possibly the biggest star in WWE history because he beat one of the top two stars of WWE's biggest era.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I can live with the Undertaker rematches because they not many people in the whole industry that can face him at Wrestlemania and look like a threat. But as far as doing a Rock/Cena rematch the only reason for that happening is to try and sell John Cena as possibly the biggest star in WWE history because he beat one of the top two stars of WWE's biggest era.


Yeah, I understand that. It's just not to say there haven't been other main eventers who could take on Taker though: Cena, Punk, Jericho just to name a few. I realize they don't want to waste the few Wrestlemania matches he has left... but by just relying on rematches each year that's exactly what they seem to be doing and just going with what they know will work.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ziggler is no bigger star for these Cena matches. If he won the US title tomorrow and someone who stopped watching at the first of the year started watching again the next week, they would think absolutely nothing had changed about Ziggler at all. He is still an upper midcarder. That TLC win doesn't mean shit if he turns around and loses to the same guy over and over. It's like Cena agreed to lose at TLC if he can bury him afterwards. Just a tease I suppose.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I feel as thought this is probably going to be John Cena's last big run in the company. Just like Stone Cold's last big run in 2001. He'll look dominate as all hell, will hardly ever lose, and will win the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania. After the year Cena had in 2012, I think this is going to be the case. 

Sure, the IWC will bitch all over it and will be angry that the TOP FACE is booked strong. When in reality that's how your suppose to book your top face, to look like the strongest superstar in the roster.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

WWE needs to give a BIG push to the trio of Ziggler/A.J/Langston and stop pushing SuperCena at the expense of the rest of the roster.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I feel as thought this is probably going to be John Cena's last big run in the company. Just like Stone Cold's last big run in 2001. He'll look dominate as all hell, will hardly ever lose, and will win the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania. After the year Cena had in 2012, I think this is going to be the case.
> 
> Sure, the IWC will bitch all over it and will be angry that the TOP FACE is booked strong. When in reality that's how your suppose to book your top face, to look like the strongest superstar in the roster.


It has nothing to do with that. It's the fact that John Cena could be the total package as the top face in WWE but because of the whole Rise above Hate bullshit almost everything he is involved with is never as good as it can be because you have to throw wrestling character psychology out the window.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I feel as thought this is probably going to be John Cena's last big run in the company. Just like Stone Cold's last big run in 2001. He'll look dominate as all hell, will hardly ever lose, and will win the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania. After the year Cena had in 2012, I think this is going to be the case.
> 
> Sure, the IWC will bitch all over it and will be angry that the TOP FACE is booked strong. When in reality that's how your suppose to book your top face, to look like the strongest superstar in the roster.


ARGHHHHHH
It has nothing to do with him being book strong
We get it 
Really we do
Is they way his matches go
He makes people look like utter shit
Finisher kicks out
Steel chair kicks out
finisher kicks out
interference kicks out
gets hit by a truck kicks out
attitude adjustment wins
Is infuriating


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sold out, cage match, get ready. Cause this ain't funny.
My name is Johnny C and I'm about to get money.

:lmao


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Taker has only lost clean like 5 times in his whole career. I hate the whole Super_____ wrestler but Taker is by far the worst.


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

nwoattitude said:


> Ummm why is it such a big deal on here that he beat Ziggler? I mean i like Ziggler and all that. He is pretty good in the ring, OK on the mic but sells amazingly. That said his legacy thus far is has been that of a guy whose on the brink of greatness but not quite yet there. Cena will go down as one of the all time greats and biggest names in wrestling history like it or not. The fact that he beats Ziggler who is still not a big name means is a big deal why? Because he is an IWC favorite? And so what if he beat Ziggler when Ziggler had help? How many 2 on 1 matches has The Rock won? He beat the fucking Dudley Boyz. HBK took Rated RKO by himself, both more credible than Ziggler. How many times has Austin won handicap matches? How many people beat Austin clean for that matter when he was a face? Rock? Trips? Thats it unless there were others. Cena has ridiculous booking but Austin's was even more obscene and i wont even get started on Taker, Hogan and fucking Goldberg. Point is Cena gets a hard time for having the weakest booking of all the previous faces of the WWE sans Hitman and HBK. So how is Cena so much worse than everyone else?
> 
> Im no Cena mark. I am fedup of him as well and his gimmick has gone stale a long time ago. While i do respect him for keeping the business going for the past 7 years, i just cant support him wholeheartedly. That said, the kind of shit he gets sometimes is unfair. He is not the strongest booked wrestler of all time. Hell he probably aint even top . Hogan, Warrior, Goldberg, Taker, Austin, Rock were all booked stronger. I mean think about it, has The Rock as a face, from 2000 onwards ever lost clean as a face???? I dont count SS 2002 Heyman got involved even though it was not decisive. And SCSA was booked like a demi-god much less Hogan, Taker, Goldberg etc etc.. Cena aint that bad people


It's not that he wins, it's how he wins. Last week he kicked out of the Zig-Zag, the superkick, the leg drop and, after interference, Big E's finisher; just to hit one (!) AA and win. This week he kicked out of/didn't let Ziggler escape after a Zig-Zag, a superkick and a ddt from to second rope. AJ distracted him, Big E interfered numerous times, yet Cena overcomes everything and wins by hitting one (!) AA.

You can elevate Cena without burying Ziggler, you know. Let Ziggler kick out of the first AA; or do you think Sheamus burried Show when he kicked out of the WMD? Or just don't let Ziggler hit his finishers, which may bury Ziggler to some extent but at least doesn't degrade his finishers.


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Taker has only lost clean like 5 times in his whole career. I hate the whole Super_____ wrestler but Taker is by far the worst.


But Taker put people over, even by winning. Look at Jeff Hardy, he beat him a couple of times. But he put him over like hell.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*



GOON The Legend said:


> It was a good match and he's main eventing Wrestlemania, while Dolph is not.
> 
> Get over it.


This.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

What people don't understand is Dolph Ziggler being in the same storyline with John Cena is putting him over.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Taker has only lost clean like 5 times in his whole career. I hate the whole Super_____ wrestler but Taker is by far the worst.


Taker has lost a lot more than Cena. Bad example.



itssoeasy23 said:


> What people don't understand is Dolph Ziggler being in the same storyline with John Cena is putting him over.


No it isn't. Cena is making him look weak in every match and him being the top star doesn't even matter. Ziggler is made to look very inferior to Cena so it really isn't gonna help him at all.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

K.W.H. said:


> Taker has lost a lot more than Cena. Bad example.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. Cena is making him look weak in every match and him being the top star doesn't even matter. Ziggler is made to look very inferior to Cena so it really isn't gonna help him at all.


What would be better and more beneficial to Ziggler?

A feud with The Miz, or a feud with John Cena where he actually main events a PPV? Every match he's in with Cena, he always is quicker and keeps hitting his finishers, but Cena kicks out. Cena is made to look dominate, but Ziggler is made to look great as well.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

KatKayson said:


> Might as well get rid of all of Zigglers finshers..
> 
> That was a disgrace.


Everyone kicks out of the Zig Zag.

And that super kick looks disgustingly horrible.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

K.W.H. said:


> Ziggler is no bigger star for these Cena matches. If he won the US title tomorrow and someone who stopped watching at the first of the year started watching again the next week, they would think absolutely nothing had changed about Ziggler at all. He is still an upper midcarder. That TLC win doesn't mean shit if he turns around and loses to the same guy over and over. It's like Cena agreed to lose at TLC if he can bury him afterwards. Just a tease I suppose.


This. Exactly.

Ziggler hasn't done anything with the MITB briefcase or his recent feuds that has elevated him. Someone in the back is afraid of booking Ziggler in a way that will truly elevate him. Once he loses the briefcase, he'll be back down to jobbing to anyone. Who knows how far Ziggler could go, he might develop into a main eventer, but he won't if they don't give him a chance with meaningful storylines and wins.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Smoogle said:


> i would love if everyone threw shit in the ring if he won the rumble


Now that Would be Amazing and Fuck you Cena or Fuck You Vince Chants while they are throwing the stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Seeing as i will be at the Royal Rumble i will have my If Cena Wins we Riot sign with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

itssoeasy23 said:


> What would be better and more beneficial to Ziggler?
> 
> A feud with The Miz, or a feud with John Cena where he actually main events a PPV? Every match he's in with Cena, he always is quicker and keeps hitting his finishers, but Cena kicks out. Cena is made to look dominate, but Ziggler is made to look great as well.


That is not how it works. You can't one guy kick out of everything and have the other lose when he gets hit with the finish once. Doesn't matter anyway because Cena would of laugh off the fact he lost to Ziggler anyway.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know whats more annoying the way he wins or the way he smiles after he wins


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of Ziggler but even I was scratching my head last week & last night at his loses to Cena it's just ridiculous, the match was just made out of no where & Ziggler had no reason to lose them.

Also one of the many things that makes Cena inferior to his predecessors is he can't elevate anyone, you don't come out of a feud with Cena looking good.

If you don't believe me just look at The Miz & Wade Barrett two guys who were the top heel in the company at one point & after they got finished feuding with Cena they became irrelevant.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

ITT: Winning two matches in a row = Superman

Theguy had a bang average 2012. Superpunk undefeated in 17 title defences. Wosrt drawing champ since 97

It all comes down to whos the iwcs Golden boy.

Hope cena wins the rumble and makes the rock tap. UMAD???


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*

No doubt, that steel cage match was some of the worst SuperCena we've seen in a while.


Ziggs said:


> He only had one clean loss, i hate him so much, hope he rips his quads and just ends his carreer.


You need perspective, man. It's only fake fighting, remember?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Amuroray said:


> ITT: Winning two matches in a row = Superman
> 
> Theguy had a bang average 2012. Superpunk undefeated in 17 title defences. Wosrt drawing champ since 97
> 
> ...


The term 'Super _' doesn't come from win/lose record but how those wins and loses are achieved. 

Not surprised it went over your head though.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Amuroray said:


> ITT: Winning two matches in a row = Superman
> 
> Theguy had a bang average 2012. Superpunk undefeated in 17 title defences. Wosrt drawing champ since 97
> 
> ...


Nah it isn't that it's the way he won those matches.

Cena got hit with both of dolph's finishers, a finisher from Langston & he still won not to mention the match was pointless. 

They feed him Ziggler two weeks in a row for no reason & he's the MITB contract winner they should be building him up to the big one not feeding him to Cena in pointless matches.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Amuroray said:


> ITT: Winning two matches in a row = Superman
> 
> Theguy had a bang average 2012. Superpunk undefeated in 17 title defences. Wosrt drawing champ since 97
> 
> ...


More offten then not the people Cena feuds with come out of it looking like shit. The outlielers to that are Punk & Edge. Hell even Orton was not the same guy after his 2009 feud with Cena.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> The term 'Super _' doesn't come from win/lose record but how those wins and loses are achieved.
> 
> Not surprised it went over your head though.


CENAS A FACE.

PG era wwe builds its Main Babyfaces like that. Get battered. Eat finishers. Then turn it around and hit your finisher. Then win.

That should be obvious.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> Theguy had a bang average 2012. Superpunk undefeated in 17 title defences.
> It all comes down to whos the iwcs Golden boy.


Punk was in no way booked like Cena in 2012. He hasn't had a clean title defense since his heel turn, and wasn't OVERCOMING ODDS (I know... smark language; but it's the easiest way to describe last night's Cena victory) like Cena does when he was a face. He was mostly just scraping by. He beat Jericho clean; but everyone beats Jericho clean. He had trouble with Bryan, and finished his match with Cena at NoC in a draw. 

People aren't complaining that Cena wins a lot. It's _how_ he wins.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Amuroray said:


> CENAS A FACE.
> 
> PG era wwe builds its Main Babyfaces like that. Get battered. Eat finishers. Then turn it around and hit your finisher. Then win.
> 
> That should be obvious.


So you wouldn't mind say The Rock hitting Cena with 3 Rock Bottoms and a People's Elbow only for Cena to win with one F-U.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Nah it isn't that it's the way he won those matches.
> 
> Cena got hit with both of dolph's finishers, a finisher from Langston & he still won not to mention the match was pointless.
> 
> They feed him Ziggler two weeks in a row for no reason & he's the MITB contract winner they should be building him up to the big one not feeding him to Cena in pointless matches.


MITB winner hasn't gotten strong booking in awhile. It's not a prestigous moment. As far as WWE is concerned it's a cheap way to get the title and that can guy can put over someone who they actually want to push.

What you guys fail to see is they're building Ziggler as Cena's biggest nemesis in the Rumble. He's taking the Punk road from a few years back. It's not going to end well for him but it's still establishing him as a wrestler.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Honestly, i laughed. *


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> So you wouldn't mind say The Rock hitting Cena with 3 Rock Bottoms and a People's Elbow only for Cena to win with one F-U.


Ziggler only hit 1 Zig Zag in each of those matches. The Super Kick and sleeper hold aren't finishers.

Let me ask you this? What looks worse? Ziggler getting in no offense and just taking Cena's beat down or Ziggler losing a competitive match?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> MITB winner hasn't gotten strong booking in awhile. It's not a prestigous moment. As far as WWE is concerned it's a cheap way to get the title and that can guy can put over someone who they actually want to push.
> 
> What you guys fail to see is *they're building Ziggler as Cena's biggest nemesis in the Rumble*. He's taking the Punk road from a few years back. It's not going to end well for him but it's still establishing him as a wrestler.


:bateman

That's the thing it won't end well, after Ziggler is done feuding with Cena he'll still come out looking the same as he did before probably even worse.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

He might lose by DQ one or two times.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> :bateman


I'm not saying he's going to finish the Rumble with Cena just he'll be like Punk back in 2011. When Cena threw out the entire Nexus crew. 

You can cry that it's burying him but any feud with Cena at a high profile event is a big deal and that momentum can be carried over.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

No it's not.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Let me ask you this? What looks worse? Ziggler getting in no offense and just taking Cena's beat down or Ziggler losing a competitive match?


It's not really "competitive" when you have 2 other people helping you and you STILL lose. It makes Ziggler look even weaker than if he just got beat down.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

GillbergReturns said:


> I'm not saying he's going to finish the Rumble with Cena just he'll be like Punk back in 2011. When Cena threw out the entire Nexus crew.
> 
> You can cry that it's burying him but any feud with Cena at a high profile event is a big deal and that momentum can be carried over.


To bad it never really does just ask Barrett, Miz or Punk from that time in January 2011.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, Cena jobbed so much last year, esp. compared to the WWE Champion:

On air losses 2012
John Cena 9
CM Punk 23

source: moonsault.de (Germany's biggest wrestling site)


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

So Cena beats Ziggler who is by far the most unconvincing heel who has no absolutely no heel heat on him whatsoever. Seriously, be happy that Ziggler and Cena are having 20 minute meaningless matches on Raw instead of Cena squashing him in under 3 minutes. As far as Cena kicking out of finishers. The Zig Zag and the super kick aren't exactly the Undertaker's tombstone, or the Stone Cold stunner and come talk to me whenever Cena does kick out of those finishers. Also Ziggler already beat Cena on PPV, so him losing meaningless matches on Raw wont hurt him. Obviously Cena will be headlining Wrestlemania and this Ziggler feud is only something for him to do until then. If anybody thought that Ziggler was going to solidified as a main eventer by being Cena in meaningless TV matches are blind.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



SPCDRI said:


> People have to understand it isn't that John Cena WINS. It is how he wins. His opponent is a heel, who will be cheating and having others cheat on his behalf, and the heel will do multiple signatures, multiple finishers, a spot on the order of a top-rope DDT and have his enforcer interfere on his behalf. John Cena will kick out of it all, hard, at an early 2, and then it is just one Fireman's Carry move that looks less impactful than a Gorilla Press Slam or Back Body drop and he wins. As soon as the match is over he is hopping around like he just had a rub and tug and coffee enema at a cruise ship spa. Then he does it all again NEXT WEEK. This company then wonders why it doesn't have a solid core of credible heels!
> 
> 8*D
> 
> ...


pretty much summarized it. Looking at the 2011 over the limits against the miz was a perfect example. This formula is getting old. Seeing Cena bury Ziggler was hard to watch. This is why they don't have new stars.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> To bad it never really does just ask Barrett, Miz or Punk from that time in January 2011.


Since 2010 Punk has only good against John Cena obviously not counting the Rock. To say his Cena feuds didn't work is laughable. He's nowhere without Cena.

Barrett got buried because of the Nexus split. 

Miz is the Miz. Del Rio is Del Rio. If you don't have the talent to get over you just don't have it. John Cena does not create new stars on his own. He gives them the opportunity to shine with a program it's up to them to get something out of it. 

This whole they need clean wins is just not how the industry runs. Didn't work that way for Austin. Didn't work that way Hogan. If you want to give every single heel of the day clean victories against your top face the only thing you're actually accomplishing is watering down the moment when you do want to turn the company to someone else.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

Ppl should rly start to turn their backs on Cena whenever he appears. Booing is fine, but it doesn't change anything. We need to try other things. If I were at a live event, I'd turn my back and just ignore Cena, just like I have now started to just switch off the sound of my tv whenever he appears. 

Too bad it's not like in the 70s. Ppl would have thrown gargabe at Cena or attacked him back then.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Since 2010 Punk has only good against John Cena obviously not counting the Rock. To say his Cena feuds didn't work is laughable. He's nowhere without Cena.
> 
> Barrett got buried because of the Nexus split.
> 
> ...


You can speak logic all you want to some of these people. They still won't understand.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

GillbergReturns said:


> Since 2010 Punk has only good against John Cena obviously not counting the Rock. To say his Cena feuds didn't work is laughable. He's nowhere without Cena.
> 
> Barrett got buried because of the Nexus split.
> 
> ...


The Nexus Punk/Cena feud really did nothing for Punk hell he even said on his DVD that he was insulted when he found out he was only going to be Cena's TV feud. 

How can you get an opportunity to shine when Cena no sell's pretty much everything.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

itssoeasy23 said:


> You can speak logic all you want to some of these people. They still won't understand.


CENA NO SELLS EVERYTHING!! How can anybody look like a threat to him when he has to hide behind the whole rise above hate bullshit. Think about this put Cena in 1987 and have him feud with Andre The Giant going into Wrestlemania. You think he would have been able to show how personal that match was to him the way Hogan did? That is what I am talking about. He would laughed off Andre even turning on him.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Bolanboy said:


> *It's not really a 'feud' though is it. It's similar to the Kane/Cena 'feud' but at least they let Kane look a little bit of a threat to Cena for a while.* Ziggler is just getting dicked on constantly even with Big E for the sake of trying to re-establish Cena instead of trying to establish Ziggler as a main-eventer and real threat.
> 
> And by matches that 'exciting' where you know Cena will kick out of couple of Dolph's finishers and a Big E interference, then sure why the heck not repeat it ad verbatim.





Umm Kane is a 320 pound monster who destroys everyone in his path. The same Kane that would always take the Undertaker to the limit and who at the time was a legit threat physical to Cena or to anybody that opposes Kane. Ziggler is none of those. Not to mention Cena is bigger than Zigs and in real life would kick his ass. Ziggler being a threat to Cena isn't believable in the slightest


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

xagon said:


> Ppl should rly start to turn their backs on Cena whenever he appears. Booing is fine, but it doesn't change anything. We need to try other things. If I were at a live event, I'd turn my back and just ignore Cena, just like I have now started to just switch off the sound of my tv whenever he appears.
> 
> Too bad it's not like in the 70s. Ppl would have thrown gargabe at Cena or attacked him back then.
















25.00-35.00

^NO SMILE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

bigdog40 said:


> Umm Kane is a 320 pound monster who destroys everyone in his path. The same Kane that would always take the Undertaker to the limit and who at the time was a legit threat physical to Cena or to anybody that opposes Kane. *Ziggler is none of those. Not to mention Cena is bigger than Zigs and in real life would kick his ass. Ziggler being a threat to Cena isn't believable in the slightest*


"It's not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog". Please can people stop with this "so-and-so is unbelievable in a fight against ........" bullshit.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

It's very simple: To get invested in a face you need serious threats, serious odds he has to overcome, and the face needs to take the heel and how dangerous the heel is serious. Cena almost always fails to pull that off. With Hogan vs Andre, everyone knew Hogan was going to win. But in the feud, Hogan was very serious about it all. He was devastated that Andre had turned on him etc. Andre was came across as a real threat. Had Hogan like Cena just smiled, made stupid joke after stupid joke, and basically not cared about what happened, well, the feud would just have sucked. 

The problem with Cena is not that he wins. The problem is he does not take his opponents serious, and never seems to really care about anything. He just smiles and jokes. Even if he loses, he doesn't care. That's why almost all of his feuds and his whole character simply sucks.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> "It's not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog". Please can people stop with this "so-and-so is unbelievable in a fight against ........" bullshit.


I agree. It's really, really stupid.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm looking forward to another Cena title run.
Ratings are shit at the moment, no one cares about the roster, we need a guy like Cena to be rewarded to basically shake up everyone else and show them what a _real_ champion looks like.
Sorry, but Punk isn't title material, he never was. And I don't understand why Vince has kept John away from the title picture for so long. Cena has the aura of a champion, just like Hogan or Triple H. Punk doesn't.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He does at PPVs, too. Heel R Truth was entertaining, it was getting over. 

At Capital Punishment R Truth hit 3 moves that he had used as finishers in his career and got to a point where he had run out of things to use as his finishers so he had to repeat a finisher. The match didn't even go 15 minutes and R Truth did 

The Lie Detector (Corkscrew Elbow) At 30 seconds
A Vertical Suplex Cutter/Stunner AKA Osaka Street Cutter that he called "Truth and Consequences" 6:30
Scissors Kick 7:40
Jumping Reverse STO 8:34

Look at how much Cena "sells" during this match.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> you obviously haven't watched 2012


you mean the year where he main evented just about every PPV even thought he didnt hold the title?

you're right, none of us WATCHED 2012...we fucking suffered through it.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> The Nexus Punk/Cena feud really did nothing for Punk hell he even said on his DVD that he was insulted when he found out he was only going to be Cena's TV feud.
> 
> How can you get an opportunity to shine when Cena no sell's pretty much everything.


It wasn't a great feud but when the end game is the Royal Rumble it's understandable. You're not working towards a 1-1 PPV match. 

FTR Punk won those tv matches. Cena cleaned house at the Rumble.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> "It's not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog". Please can people stop with this "so-and-so is unbelievable in a fight against ........" bullshit.


Exactly. For example, if you pit a 350 pound bodybuilder against a 230 street fighter, the bodybuilder is going to the hospital.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> Since 2010 Punk has only good against John Cena obviously not counting the Rock. To say his Cena feuds didn't work is laughable. He's nowhere without Cena.
> 
> Barrett got buried because of the Nexus split.
> 
> ...


You can't be serious Barrett why would he get buried because of a stable split, doesn't make sense at all.

Also regarding the Miz you can't be serious?

You're comparing the Miz to Del Rio?

Miz was the most over heel in the company got consistent heat from the crowds & was a legit ratings & merch mover, Orton put him over BIG time before heading into his Mania feud with Cena & The Rock.

No one is saying Cena has to lose clean but when he does lose he no sells it only to get his win back on the guy that just beat him but in vintage SuperCena fashion.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Well I'm sure everyone (including me) who enjoyed Cena going down the card in 2012 will regret it as WWE tries to make up for that by having Cena rape everyone in 2013.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Well I'm sure everyone (including me) who enjoyed Cena going down the card in 2012 will regret it as WWE tries to make up for that by having Cena rape everyone in 2013.


Name one wrestler who is even half as legitimate as Cena in the eyes of the majority of fans.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Name one wrestler who is even half as legitimate as Cena in the eyes of the majority of fans.


name one other wrestler on the roster who has been crammed down our throats on a consistent basis for the majority of the last 10 years...what's that, you cant? Thought so...

:cena

:cena2

:vince2


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

TheFranticJane said:


> Name one wrestler who is even half as legitimate as Cena in the eyes of the majority of fans.


The Rock 


Though I'm not saying Zigglar should win...just that Cena shoulden't be looking so overwhelmingly strong, even if they're building him up for WM29's main event. We already know that he's Cena.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep, no wonder Punk wanted to give up the opportunity of usurping him as top face, and no wonder why he wants to retire early... nothing's ever going to change.



GillbergReturns said:


> Ziggler just got a victory over Cena at TLC. I swear you guys will never be happy unless he loses every single match he participates in cleanly.
> 
> Seriously 2 weeks of strong booking *after being held down for the entire year* and look at the whining that's going on.
> 
> It's going to be Rock v Cena 2 and there's no heel turn coming either. Just accept that he's going to be booked strongly.


LOL at the term "held down" being used in reference to Cena. You can't be serious.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Name one wrestler who is even half as legitimate as Cena in the eyes of the majority of fans.


How can marks see others as legitimate when Cena almost never takes any opponent serious and buries them superman style like he buried Ziggler in the past two weeks???!!!

You have to build up heels as legitimate threats, but Cena is booked as an untouchable superman, so his feuds are all just boring and suck.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> Yep, now wonder Punk wanted to give up the opportunity of usurping him as top face, and no wonder why he wants to retire early.
> 
> 
> LOL at the term "held down" relating to Cena.


Yeah, people seem to forget that the only clean loss Cena had in 2012 was to Rocky in the main event of WM28.


I'm sure many superstars would die to be in that position.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

xagon said:


> How can marks see others as legitimate Cena almost never takes any opponent serious and buries them superman style like Ziggler in the past two weeks???!!!


Okay, tell me Ziggler's gimmick.
If Ziggler deserves to be pushed, tell me what about his character is unique enough to go over Cena?
I don't think you can, because I don't think Ziggler has a gimmick, I don't think he has a personality. And, in actual fact, most of the guys Cena has 'buried' brought it on themselves.
They just expect to go over the biggest guy in the company, regardless of how shitty their characters are.

Cena is an example of what they should be aspiring to. He came into WWE as a bland, vanilla face. But he created a character that worked and is now reaping the rewards.

People need to get off his back and realise that the roster is too lazy and doesn't try to make themselves stand out.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Yeah, people seem to forget that the only clean loss Cena had in 2012 was to Rocky in the main event of WM28.
> 
> 
> I'm sure many superstars would die to be in that position.


Cena suffered 9 losses on air in his "bad year 2012" and mainevented almost every PPV. The WWE Champion CM Punk suffered 23 losses and almost never mainevented. Yeah, Cena was really jobbing left and right and was "held down". .....:kenny


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

xagon said:


> Cena suffered 9 losses on air in his "bad year 2012" and mainevented almost every PPV. The WWE Champion CM Punk suffered 23 losses and almost never mainevented. Yeah, Cena was really jobbing left and right and was "held down". .....:kenny


of course he's been held down.
What else do you call it when an inferior wrestler like Punk is given such a long title run but a proven success like John is relegated to the mid card.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

TheFranticJane said:


> *Okay, tell me Ziggler's gimmick.*If Ziggler deserves to be pushed, tell me what about his character is unique enough to go over Cena?
> I don't think you can, because I don't think Ziggler has a gimmick, I don't think he has a personality. And, in actual fact, most of the guys Cena has 'buried' brought it on themselves.
> They just expect to go over the biggest guy in the company, regardless of how shitty their characters are.
> 
> ...




Dolph Ziggler had the same gimmick in 2009 as he has now minus the fact that he has a different diva in his corner, and his promos don't consist of him saying "My name is Dolph Ziggler" Other than that, he's one of the weakest heels in the entire WWE. He has no heat on him and the only reason why he's getting this air-time is because he's working with Cena. After he's done with Cena rather he wins or not, nobody outside of the Ziggler marks are going to care.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

xagon said:


> *It's very simple: To get invested in a face you need serious threats, serious odds he has to overcome, and the face needs to take the heel and how dangerous the heel is serious. Cena almost always fails to pull that off.* With Hogan vs Andre, everyone knew Hogan was going to win. But in the feud, Hogan was very serious about it all. He was devastated that Andre had turned on him etc. Andre was came across as a real threat. Had Hogan like Cena just smiled, made stupid joke after stupid joke, and basically not cared about what happened, well, the feud would just have sucked.
> 
> The problem with Cena is not that he wins. The problem is he does not take his opponents serious, and never seems to really care about anything. He just smiles and jokes. Even if he loses, he doesn't care. That's why almost all of his feuds and his whole character simply sucks.


That's why Rock/Punk will blow the Rock/Cena feud out of the water, because Rock understands that he needs to take Punk seriously as a threat, in order to generate people's interest in the program. Cena either does not understand, or is unwilling to do this the majority of the time. The feud with Punk was an exception, but only because Punk was expected to walk out the door.



TheFranticJane said:


> I'm looking forward to another Cena title run.
> Ratings are shit at the moment, no one cares about the roster, we need a guy like Cena to be rewarded to basically shake up everyone else and show them what a _real_ champion looks like.
> Sorry, but Punk isn't title material, he never was. And I don't understand why Vince has kept John away from the title picture for so long. Cena has the aura of a champion, just like Hogan or Triple H. Punk doesn't.


Go away. How does a goofy, grinning, bodybuilder in 'ball cap, jean shorts and trainers, look like a champion? Hell, Cena can't even carry the damn belt properly.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> of course he's been held down.
> What else do you call it when an inferior wrestler like Punk is given such a long title run but a proven success like John is relegated to the mid card.


He was not relegated to the mid card. He was in the main event of almost every PPV.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Go away. How does a goofy, grinning, bodybuilder in jean shorts and trainers, look like a champion? Hell, Cena can't even carry the damn belt properly.


See the attitude of the Cena haters?
You pick apart every little thing in order to hate on him, you're nothing but a hater. Cena makes money, Cena sends the fans home happy. Cena took a flailing company and returned it to prominence in the public imagination. John Cena is the very definition of the word 'superstar'.

But you can't see that. You mock his clothes, you say he can't 'carry the damn belt properly'.

I'm not going anywhere, I don't need to. My favourite wrestler will be at the top of the card in 2013, 2014, 2015 and every year afterwards.
That must really piss you off, mustn't it?
That a nice, polite man like John is successful but your rude CM Punk will be a jobber once he loses at the Rumble.

Back to feuding with referees and hanging out with bald chicks, Phil!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Ziggler is the tougher guy between the two IRL, don't see why people are comparing apples to oranges. Bodybuilders workout for looks or muscle mass, fighters for...well fighting. There's no pride in beating bigger guys who never took a combat lesson in their lives, you won't see any MMA guys winning bodybuilding competitions either. But WWE isn't a real sport, so this holds no real merit imo. You get pushed based on the ability to entertain people, not by beeing the toughest guy on the roster.

Cena really needs to reevaluate his storytelling, he was never the most athletic or technical guy so beeing a good storyteller and seller is a must to put on entertaining matches and he has been coasting it in for almost every filler feud he has been in. The Taker comparisions are laughable.Undertaker may kick out of finishers, but his pacing, his competitive style (dishing out and receiving damage) and his believeable facial expressions give matches a totally different flair so that even when he wins, you're still going over by pushing him to the limit, he also allows near falls unlike the enternal "underdog". He rarely ever seems threatened and he smiles most of the time after his matches.

Cena can do it right though, he's proven it in the past, and he can do it again. He needs to get more offense in, and get hit with less finishers, and stop smiling after matches for starters. That alone would bump up the match quality by a nice margin.


----------



## hbk492 (Jan 15, 2013)

Guess he will be super Cena as in GOOD old days. He will win wwe title and held until he will beat Punk's reign unk3


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Okay, tell me Ziggler's gimmick.
> If Ziggler deserves to be pushed, tell me what about his character is unique enough to go over Cena?
> I don't think you can, because I don't think Ziggler has a gimmick, I don't think he has a personality. And, in actual fact, most of the guys Cena has 'buried' brought it on themselves.
> They just expect to go over the biggest guy in the company, regardless of how shitty their characters are.
> ...


This is not about Ziggler, it's about Cena and how he fails at pulling off a good in ring story and get us invested in his feuds. He does not take his opponents serious, he does not care when he loses matches, and his position on the card is also completely unaffected by his wins or losses. And he is booked too strong. Ziggler throws absolutely everything at him, even a DDT from the top rope, Cena just always easily kicks out, basically no selling everything only to put Ziggler away with one crappy AA. That's why marks don't see others as legitimate, becuase Cena's character also doesn't see his opponents as legitimate. And why would I care about Cena's wins or losses or anything that happens to him, when he himself doesn't care and always just smiles and jokes???! How anyone can get invested in a guy who doesn't care, never takes anything serious, never faces any serious threats, and destroys any intensity with his goofy smiling and jokes is really beyond me.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

xagon said:


> Ppl should rly start to turn their backs on Cena whenever he appears. Booing is fine, but it doesn't change anything. We need to try other things. If I were at a live event, I'd turn my back and just ignore Cena, just like I have now started to just switch off the sound of my tv whenever he appears.
> 
> Too bad it's not like in the 70s. Ppl would have thrown gargabe at Cena or attacked him back then.


My thoughts exactly. I know it will never happen, but that is how you would get to Cena, the real Cena. Ignore him. The WWE wants you to react either positive or negative towards him, but they surely don't want you to ignore him and be quiet and do nothing at all. Then and only then would something be done. Sadly this will never come to be, but one can hope. :lol


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Exactly. For example, if you pit *a 350 pound bodybuilder against a 230 street fighter*, the bodybuilder is going to the hospital.


And it's not even to that extreme. There's maybe a 40lb differential between Punk and Rock, and maybe 30lbs between Cena and Ziggler, yet people still go on about how neither look a credible threat to their respective opponents - it's totally ridiculous.




TheFranticJane said:


> Okay, tell me Ziggler's gimmick.
> If Ziggler deserves to be pushed, tell me what about his character is unique enough to go over Cena?
> I don't think you can, because I don't think Ziggler has a gimmick, I don't think he has a personality. And, in actual fact, most of the guys Cena has 'buried' brought it on themselves.
> They just expect to go over the biggest guy in the company, regardless of how shitty their characters are.
> ...


Or they realise there's no point, because no matter what they do, or how talented they might be, everything will continue to run through Cena as always. BTW, which re-joiner are you?


----------



## hbk492 (Jan 15, 2013)

TheFranticJane said:


> of course he's been held down.
> What else do you call it when an inferior wrestler like Punk is given such a long title run but a proven success like John is relegated to the mid card.


Mid card? Ok I will show you something

Cena in 2011: Main eventing 11 ppv, 2 without the title on the line
Cena in 2012: Main eventing 11 ppv, 2 with the title on the line

He is in the same place as he was in 2011 and he isn't only guy in the roster. Punk is way more talented than he is. John is on the top for 7 straight years. He is there longer than Austin or Rock, even though they were more successful.


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> of course he's been held down.
> What else do you call it when an inferior wrestler like Punk is given such a long title run but a proven success like John is relegated to the mid card.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

hbk492 said:


> Guess he will be super Cena as in GOOD old days. *He will win wwe title and held until he will beat Punk's reign* unk3


Probably got a 500+ day reign pencilled in, as we speak.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Cena could not have had a stronger year:

Wrestled 176 matches - lost only 14.

Of those 14 he was pinned only 5 times. 4 of those 5 times he lost via interference...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

TheFranticJane said:


> Okay, tell me Ziggler's gimmick.
> If Ziggler deserves to be pushed, tell me what about his character is unique enough to go over Cena?
> I don't think you can, because I don't think Ziggler has a gimmick, I don't think he has a personality. And, in actual fact, most of the guys Cena has 'buried' brought it on themselves.
> They just expect to go over the biggest guy in the company, regardless of how shitty their characters are.
> ...


His "gimmick" seems awfully similar to Shawn Michaels in the early 90s. Tell me where that got Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> Okay, tell me Ziggler's gimmick.
> If Ziggler deserves to be pushed, tell me what about his character is unique enough to go over Cena?
> I don't think you can, because I don't think Ziggler has a gimmick, I don't think he has a personality. And, in actual fact, most of the guys Cena has 'buried' brought it on themselves.
> They just expect to go over the biggest guy in the company, regardless of how shitty their characters are.
> ...


It doesn't matter if Ziggler has a "character" or not. He's over. Gimmicks are made to get people over, if he's over he doesn't need a gimmick.

Cena is unbearable. Overall he's a good worker but there are so many annoying things about his wrestling style and his character that it's impossible for a grown man to get behind him and support him. 

You can understand why Stone Cold or The Undertaker are made to look superior to everyone else but a guy like Cena? A guy who wrestles in goofy clothes and every week does a stupid, immature and unfunny promo is just unbearable. He's the reason why I can't watch wrestling with someone else in the room.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

hbk492 said:


> Punk is way more talented than he is.


More talented? Really?
Hmm, was Big Daddy Cool Diesel 'more talented' than Shawn Michaels? No? Well, both Diesel and Punk have plunged WWE into ratings Hell. Punk is not talented. Wrestling is a business, it's about drawing in fans and making them part with their cash - Punk doesn't do this.

Whilst John cares for his fans and has built a loyal following, Punk treats ALL his fans like shit and so no one wants to watch him.

He is not talented and he does not tow the company line and act how a champion should act.
Case in point, he was the champ before and bitched about the dress code. He couldn't even understand the importance of projecting a professional image.

Back then, though, we had the Undertaker to job him out for being such a prick. No he runs the place and has been holding Cena down all year.
I honestly can't wait til he loses the title, such an awful, awful wrestler - and history will agree with me on that one.
Punk is ratings kryptonite.


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

Ziggler actually does have gimmick, he is the show off.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

unk2


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

ZeDude said:


> Ziggler actually does have gimmick, he is the show off.


Oh, so he's cocky heel #43?
Honestly, it's far easier to just call him a jobber and move on.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> ....


Ah, how convenient to ignore the actual point hbk492 made and to instead start some irrelevant rant about Punk. This was the actual point:
"Mid card? Ok I will show you something

Cena in 2011: Main eventing 11 ppv, 2 without the title on the line
Cena in 2012: Main eventing 11 ppv, 2 with the title on the line"

Your claim that Cena was relegated to the mid card could not have been further from the truth.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Superman makes his return. Cena is the biggest heel in the company we need heels like him on top so I dont see why you would complain


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

xagon said:


> Ah, how convenient to ignore the actual point hbk492 made and to instead start some irrelevant rant about Punk. This was the actual point:
> "Mid card? Ok I will show you something
> 
> Cena in 2011: Main eventing 11 ppv, 2 without the title on the line
> ...


John has not had the title, therefore he has been relegated to the mid card. Being in the main event means nothing unless he's got the title.
_Technically_ he is a mid carder. Thanks to Punk.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

TheFranticJane said:


> More talented? Really?
> Hmm, was Big Daddy Cool Diesel 'more talented' than Shawn Michaels? No? Well, both Diesel and Punk have plunged *WWE into ratings Hell*. Punk is not talented. Wrestling is a business, it's about drawing in fans and making them part with their cash - Punk doesn't do this.
> 
> Whilst John cares for his fans and has built a loyal following, Punk treats ALL his fans like shit and so no one wants to watch him.
> ...


Before the move to three hours, Raw ratings were hovering around the number as 2010: 2.9 - 3.2. It is not Punk's fault the shows are full of filler: pointless matches, 'comedy' segments, recaps etc.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> John has not had the title, therefore he has been relegated to the mid card. Being in the main event means nothing unless he's got the title.
> _Technically_ he is a mid carder. Thanks to Punk.


So everyone but the champion is a mid carder?! Sry, but that just does not make any sense.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

JigsawKrueger said:


> Before the move to three hours, Raw ratings were hovering around the number as 2010: 2.9 - 3.2. It is not Punk's fault the shows are full of filler: pointless matches, 'comedy' segments, recaps etc.


He is the champion, he is the face of the company, so yes, it is his fault.
he wanted the belt but he has no clue about how to get people interested in him. he's destined to go down with all the other wrestling failiures like Paul Orndorf and Lex Luger.
He's the main man so he has to take the lions share of the blame for the ratings failiure.

John doesn't have this problem - because as I've said, fans respect him because he actually gives a shit about them. If Punk could get the tattoos laserred off, have a shave and smile a bit more, he'd be on the right track.
I mean, he's not _awful_ in the ring. But he has no charisma, no natural talent, he sounds like a nasal Noo Yoiker and has to have Paul heyman speak for him.
An awful choice for the champion tbh


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

TheFranticJane said:


> More talented? Really?
> Hmm, was Big Daddy Cool Diesel 'more talented' than Shawn Michaels? No? Well, both Diesel and Punk have plunged WWE into ratings Hell. *Punk is not talented.* Wrestling is a business, it's about drawing in fans and making them part with their cash - Punk doesn't do this.
> 
> Whilst John cares for his fans and has built a loyal following, Punk treats ALL his fans like shit and so no one wants to watch him.
> ...


Well, at least we know not to take anything else you say, seriously. What a load of shit, lol.



TheFranticJane said:


> He is the champion, he is the face of the company, so yes, it is his fault.
> he wanted the belt but he has no clue about how to get people interested in him. he's destined to go down with all the other wrestling failiures like Paul Orndorf and Lex Luger.
> He's the main man so he has to take the lions share of the blame for the ratings failiure.
> 
> ...


Great... keep that comedy coming. BTW, Punk doesn't NEED Heyman to speak for him, but what else is Heyman going to do, stand there mute?


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Well, at least we know not to take anything else you say, seriously. What a load of shit, lol.


The only thing shit around here is your attitude
your a bully and you should be banned imo


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> The only thing shit around here is your attitude
> your a bully and you should be banned imo


Actually, I stopped reading you when you said if you're not the champ you're a mid carder. That makes absolutely zero sense.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Remember after 2011 Survivor Series how there were rumors how Cena demanded to not lose a single match until WM28, and he didnt. I wouldnt be surprised that after a "bad" 2012 year he didnt demand the same.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Actually, I stopped reading you when you said if you're not the champ you're a mid carder. That makes absolutely zero sense.


or maybe it makes perfect sense?
Cena wasn't in the title picture, therefore he was a mid carder. And whilst Punk was putting the company out of business, Cena was pushing Zack Ryder around in a frigging wheelchair. His title involvement has been minimal, therefore he is a mid carder.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Remember after 2011 Survivor Series how there were rumors how Cena demanded to not lose a single match until WM28, and he didnt. I wouldnt be surprised that after a "bad" year for him he didnt demand the same.


First of all I don't ever remember hearing that. 

Second, of course Cena was going to win every match going into WM 28. He's facing The Rock! Their going to book him to look as strong as possible.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This is term has been overused into the fucking ground. Give it a break.

With that said, that was a burial last night. And the best part is, it was completely pointless. It literally did fuck all for any storyline.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Actually, I stopped reading you when you said *if you're not the champ you're a mid carder. That makes absolutely zero sense.*


Especially, when you're referring to JOHN FUCKING CENA:lmao



TheFranticJane said:


> The only thing shit around here is your attitude
> *your a bully and you should be banned imo*


Calling you out on your obvious bullshit, is not bullying. I'm going to stop feeding the troll now though.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Especially, when you're referring to JOHN FUCKING CENA:lmao


Why can't you see what a conniving nepotistic backstage politician CM Punk is? he has held down John for a _whole year_ and as soon as John gets back some momentum you insult him.
For shame.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow.
I thought this thread was funny a few hours ago...
I can't stand it anymore...
:::


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

If Cena losses we riot! :cena


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

this thread is a graduate level discourse at Troll So Hard University


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> or maybe it makes perfect sense?
> Cena wasn't in the title picture, therefore he was a mid carder. And whilst Punk was putting the company out of business, Cena was pushing Zack Ryder around in a frigging wheelchair. His title involvement has been minimal, therefore he is a mid carder.


You're getting ridiculous. You're basically saying Cena vs The Rock was a mid card feud, which is absolutely laughable. Sry, either you are trolling or you're a mark without any understanding of what "mid carder" "main eventer", etc means. No need to continue arguing this, you're just completely wrong.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

A$AP said:


> This is term has been overused into the fucking ground. Give it a break.
> 
> With that said, that was a burial last night. And the best part is, it was completely pointless. It literally did fuck all for any storyline.


Speaking of overused terms, "burial" is another one. Losing to the face of the company in a 20 minute match that had enough back & forth to the point where you can hit as much as 3 finishers is not a burial. It did nothing for Ziggler yes, but he's not worse off than he was entering the feud.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Calling you out on your obvious bullshit, is not bullying. I'm going to stop feeding the troll now though.


Thank you for admitting that Cena is better than Punk and that Punk sucks and is probably queer.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TheFranticJane said:


> Okay, tell me Ziggler's gimmick.
> If Ziggler deserves to be pushed, tell me what about his character is unique enough to go over Cena?
> I don't think you can, because I don't think Ziggler has a gimmick, I don't think he has a personality. And, in actual fact, most of the guys Cena has 'buried' brought it on themselves.
> They just expect to go over the biggest guy in the company, regardless of how shitty their characters are.
> ...


You can't be fucking serious.

Like Zach Ryder you mean? Someone who was not happy with his position on the card and got himself hugely over by himself and without virtually any screen time? He made himself stand out, now what does he have to show for it? He was used as the butt of jokes backstage a few times until his reaction could not be drowned out, so they made him Cena's useless little buddy who always needed to be rescued and was made to look like a joke. Then back to the jobber section. 

Or all those other guys who have had a chance to stand out. Wade Barret, R-Truth, Kofi, Justin Gabriel, Sin Cara and every other midcarder who have wasted all those big pushes they've been handed. Countless storylines, lots of mic time to develop their characters and connect with the audience, and all those meaningful matches.

...Oh wait that never happened. The midcard is a barren wasteland: I can't remember it being so bad before. Not talent-wise mind you: maybe a few years back I would've said that. But even compared to last year the roster is looking far, far better. Yet I've never seen the midcard more horribly booked before, and maybe that's thanks to the switch to three hours that really show off that despite the extra time, there's absolutely no thought process to their booking. Who's going to get over with being put in storylines and without given mic time but hey, let's just toss Kofi and Barrett in the same match week after week after week, then have them fight that same match at a PPV for the title. That'll surely get them over. Then we'll fill the other three hours with Khali and Hornswoggle vs David Otunga. But no, it has to be the talent: lazy bastards.

Miz, Wade Barrett (and Nexus), Alberto Del Rio, hell even Lesnar and now Ziggler... all guys who have feuded with Cena and came out looking worse than before. Most of them sunk far back down the card. Obviously this has to do with erratic and awful booking and also the way these matches are booked to protect Cena no matter what, and it hurts everyone else and the product as a whole as now there's literally nobody left on his level, aside from The Rock and Undertaker and neither of them are working full time. This isn't their fault bookers pick guys at random to feed to Cena to keep him busy without caring how they end up afterwards. It took Miz a damn year to finally get out the hole and he just main-evented Wrestlemania for gods sake. 

NONE of these guys are going to get over when they aren't booked to do anything in the midcard and they damn sure aren't going anywhere when they're booked to look like jokes with the big boys when they finally do get a chance to do something. Cena came in as a "bland, vanilla, face"... yeah sure, he also came in almost beating Kurt Angle in his first match and then started feuds with Jericho and WWE champion Brock Lesnar, both of which gave him time to actually develop a character and neither of whom made him look like the mess left behind after stepping in dog shit.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'd make cena become wwe champion, but not at the expense of the rock. screw the rock, he's nothing.

punk beats the rock, punk beats cena at wrestlemania, and then cena defeats punk and summerslam

make punks' title reign hit 600+ days, give the title some meaning for once. if cena beats punk in the summer of 2013, that'll be a very important and meaningful win. the entire world know rock is beating punk and cena is beating the rock.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I am hoping for Cena getting this push right now, than on the Elimination Chamber Brock Lesnar returns (seeing Cena defeated him) and than on WM Brock will win!


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Thank you for admitting that Cena is better than Punk and that Punk sucks and is probably queer.


so you had to resort to homophobia? how classy of you


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

They weren't going to have Randy Orton, Sheamus, and John Cena lose on the same show. The other two lost so automatically you knew that Cena was going to win. :favre4


But seriously, poor Dolph. There is no way that he is going to ever be taken seriously as a champion.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

the only thing cena "sells" is picking up the stairs outside the ring. i find it funny because the rest of the roster throws them around like they are nothing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Next week Cena & Ziggler will have A TLC MATCH WITH PINFALLS!!!

That way, Cena can kick out of the Zig Zag, a Superkick, a Top Rope DDT, Langston's power moves, Chair Shots, Six Table Bumps, and getting Superplexed off a Ladder...through a table! 

And then Cena beats Ziggler with one AA, 123, its ova bitches!


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> so you had to resort to homophobia? how classy of you


I'm sorry, perhaps you forgot the red-rep you gave me.
In it, you wrote, and I quote: The definition of a retard.

Considering you have a thing against disabled people, you have no fucking right to judge me.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

lel Punk is a fukin queer who ruinz ratingz even tho dis thred is about Cena


On topic, that little Cena promo was atrocious, he just drops little references and names to get people to "Oh yeah I remember that guy/event, woo".


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*



GOON The Legend said:


> It was a good match and he's main eventing Wrestlemania, while Dolph is not.
> 
> Get over it.


Really? Says the guy with the Tom Brady sig, I bet you been a fair weather fan for a while huh. there was nothing good about that match other than watching Dolph whoop some 'A'. Cena does not deserve more title shots. If they do not change something, the day Cena goes, is the day WWE will die, because they haven't offered their talent ANYTHING.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Easy with the name calling please. 

:hayden2*


----------



## Cairnage (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm getting so fucking fed up of cena. He kicks out everything. Sells nothing and its just a total wank! I'm honestly raging tht wwe looked to be building ziggler up and are now destroying him! You argue dolph won at the ppv? So fuck?! Who remembers tht now? All people remember is dolph being supercenas wee bitch recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

TheFranticJane trolls frantically. Fitting, for sure. 



SovereignVA said:


> Speaking of overused terms, "burial" is another one. Losing to the face of the company in a 20 minute match that had enough back & forth to the point where you can hit as much as 3 finishers is not a burial. It did nothing for Ziggler yes, but he's not worse off than he was entering the feud.


In compliance with what many others have said, it's more about how Cena wins than anything else. We have someone in Ziggler who is likely guaranteed to be apart of the title scene in the immediate future, as well as being apart of a newly formed faction designed to make him look stronger going in. No one's expecting that Ziggler would be made to look Cena's better, but the way his offence and posse were nullified as Cena gets the pin after only one of his signature spots hurts a lot of Ziggler's credibility. Furthermore, the ending stretch was very similar to the week prior where the same outcome occurred. He looks pretty shit in the eyes of casuals when compared to other top guys and the only thing that _might_ protect him is that MITB. 

Is this overthinking things? Maybe just a bit. How are we guaranteed that Ziggler _won't_ be taken as a serious contender by casual eyes? Even those in the business aren't clairvoyant in knowing exactly how one will be received. After all, he has matched it on more than one occasion with the top guy. *The issue here that smarks wish to discuss, however, is that he's still largely unestablished as a top player and this feuds conclusion has been detrimental. It's likely two momentary steps back for him now that his stable and his finishers have been undermined. That should not be the case with someone who likely will be a champion and major player for at least a brief period of time. *


----------



## Artazanasss (Oct 14, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Cena since 2007 has lost "clean" in stipulation free singles matches about 5 times from 2007 to the present
> 
> The 2007 was an hour long match on RAW 4/23/2007 typically referred to as Cena's "Broadway" match. It was a one on one match between Cena and Shawn Michaels without special stipulation. Shawn Michaels just hit the finisher without a bunch of funny business and got the pin. The context of this victory is that on April 1, 2007 in the main event of WrestleMania 23, John Cena made Shawn Michaels tap out.
> 
> ...


Arent you forgetting somethink?
Chris Jericho vs Big Show vs John Cena RAW 2009.Okay it wasnt a singles match,but still clean lost.
Triple H vs Cena Raw 2010.Again Cena lost cleanly.
So yeah Cena lost TV matches cleanly since 2007.Your article is bullshit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> I'm looking forward to another Cena title run.
> Ratings are shit at the moment, no one cares about the roster, *we need a guy like Cena to be rewarded *to basically shake up everyone else and show them what a _real_ champion looks like.
> Sorry, but Punk isn't title material, he never was. And I don't understand why Vince has kept John away from the title picture for so long. Cena has the aura of a champion, just like Hogan or Triple H. Punk doesn't.


Just GTFO.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I took this as a comedy match TBH. I knew Cena is not losing to Ziggler but that was something special. A 20 minutes into a Taker WM match booking on RAW. If not logical, at least it was amusing.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*



Twitchy said:


> Really? Says the guy with the Tom Brady sig, I bet you been a fair weather fan for a while huh. there was nothing good about that match other than watching Dolph whoop some 'A'. Cena does not deserve more title shots. If they do not change something, the day Cena goes, is the day WWE will die, because they haven't offered their talent ANYTHING.


Don't hate on Brady homie.


But I agree. NO ONE not even Cena fans can justify the fuckery that Cena has committed in the past 2 weeks. He's taken every finisher from Dolph, and Big E. and STILL refuses to be pinned. 

Super Cena is alive and well, and is ready to fuck over any upcoming talent in his path :cena


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Him kicking out of that Super DDT and Superkick in the cage was just so lulzy it had to be fattening, and if the Superkick was popularized as HBK's finishing move then wouldn't it be counterproductive to give it to him and have him win matches with it(giving him face vibes in the process), let alone giving it to him and having Cena pretty much no-sell it by kicking out of it everytime.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*



Buckley said:


> Don't hate on Brady homie.
> 
> 
> But I agree. NO ONE not even Cena fans can justify the fuckery that Cena has committed in the past 2 weeks. He's taken every finisher from Dolph, and Big E. and STILL refuses to be pinned.
> ...





You do know that they are told to kick out of finishers right and every one has kicked out of the Zig Zag before. Start complaining when Cena starts kicking out of real finishers.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena will go undefeated all year, win the title at Wrestlemania against rocky and go past punks title reign 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Dec_619 said:


> Cena will go undefeated all year, win the title at Wrestlemania against rocky and go past punks title reign
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App





Nobody goes undefeated for an entire year. Even though he's probably going tonight to have 10 meaningful matches out of the 200-300 matches he will be working this year.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> Nobody goes undefeated for an entire year. Even though he's probably going tonight to have 10 meaningful matches out of the 200-300 matches he will be working this year.


Goldberg?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

cena has evolved into a super superman. pretty soon he'll be getting shot and run over by several buses before matches and still coming out on top with his devastating fireman's carry finisher. i hate him.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Cena merely toyed with Ziggler as preparation for his rematch with The Rock.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wait, didn't JBL hit Cena with his Limo then the next week Cena came out with no Kayfabe injury? :cena3


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*



bigdog40 said:


> You do know that they are told to kick out of finishers right and every one has kicked out of the Zig Zag before. Start complaining when Cena starts kicking out of real finishers.


Big E Langston's finisher doesn't count as a real finisher? A super kick, a zig zag, and a sleeper hold aren't real finishers? 

You're just another Cena mark trying to justify his superpowers.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena needs to be released in 2013


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Cena needs to be released in 2013


If John goes, the whole WWE will follow with him. i dont think you realize just how popular he is with teh boys backstage.
but then, you probably dont understand the business at all so it's no surprise really


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I hope he gets injured somehow


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Dusty Roids said:


> I hope he gets injured somehow


me too. for a long time like 6 months at least and before wrestlemania so it fucks up vince's shitty plans. i'm so sick of super cena.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

well we are through the first ppv. 11 to go


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

PowerandGlory said:


> well we are through the first ppv. 11 to go


/Cry


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*



PowerandGlory said:


> well we are through the first ppv. 11 to go


So we're going to see if he gets more PPV wins this year than CM Punk did last year? Good luck with that. Cena loses at Summerslam at the latest. He will lose at Elimination Chamber too if he's in a chamber match. I predict 3-4 Cena losses this year. Which would be 3-4 more than CM Punk got last year.

8-4 would be great for a top babyface. That's about as much as a top guy should realistically be losing, but it's enough to keep it from being too frustrating for people who don't like him. Even 9-3 is acceptable, but I'd prefer it be 8-4 obviously.




Buckley said:


> Big E Langston's finisher doesn't count as a real finisher? A super kick, a zig zag, and a sleeper hold aren't real finishers?
> 
> You're just another Cena mark trying to justify his superpowers.


I hate to defend Cena, but for the sake of fact, let's be real about Cena kicking out of that stuff for a moment.

1: No, the sleeper hold isn't a "real finisher". How many times has Ziggler used that move? A hundred times? More? Now how many times has he ever actually finished anyone with it? Has it happened even once? I certainly don't remember it. Even it it has, the "finishing ratio" for that move would be at best 2-3%. Like I said, not a real finisher.

2: Big E's finisher took place at least a full minute before the count even started. It barely counted as kicking out of a finisher. Basically, Cena kicked out after like count of 60+.

3: The Zig Zag is a weak finisher. There's no way it was going to finish Cena unless it was off the top rope and through a table. But yes, he did kick out of it.

4: Dolph didn't actually land the super kick, so Cena didn't kick out of it. He avoided it.

So Cena basically kicked out of one finisher, and it was the shitty Zig Zag, a move even Ziggler fans (including me) say sucks and need to be replaced with something better. I was hoping he'd end up using the Super Kick as his main finisher, and that's the one he didn't actually land to have Cena kick out of.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> If John goes, the whole WWE will follow with him. i dont think you realize just how popular he is with teh boys backstage.
> but then, you probably dont understand the business at all so it's no surprise really


How in the hell would you know this?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I predict Cenas PPV Record will be....

9-2, assuming he misses EC. He has no reason for the Chamber and I am thinking he won't compete at all. It's not like he will start a mini-feud and then abruptly end it. He kinda did that with Kane last year, but maybe not this time.

One for when he does lose the WWE Title later in the year, and then some other match like with Ziggler last month. Putting over someone who really needs it. Every other one, probably gonna win.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*



SinJackal said:


> So we're going to see if he gets more PPV wins this year than CM Punk did last year? Good luck with that. Cena loses at Summerslam at the latest. He will lose at Elimination Chamber too if he's in a chamber match. I predict 3-4 Cena losses this year. Which would be 3-4 more than CM Punk got last year.
> 
> 8-4 would be great for a top babyface. That's about as much as a top guy should realistically be losing, but it's enough to keep it from being too frustrating for people who don't like him. Even 9-3 is acceptable, but I'd prefer it be 8-4 obviously.
> 
> ...


What? Punk was like 16-21 on TV, he hardly "never lost" and all of his wins were by cheating.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

He is. Hopefully as a heel which would at least be new but no. Prepare for 2007 all over again.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*



SinJackal said:


> So we're going to see if he gets more PPV wins this year than CM Punk did last year? Good luck with that. Cena loses at Summerslam at the latest. He will lose at Elimination Chamber too if he's in a chamber match. I predict 3-4 Cena losses this year. Which would be 3-4 more than CM Punk got last year.
> 
> 8-4 would be great for a top babyface. That's about as much as a top guy should realistically be losing, but it's enough to keep it from being too frustrating for people who don't like him. Even 9-3 is acceptable, but I'd prefer it be 8-4 obviously.


Sheamus was up there with punk with 10 wins


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah! DAT double post.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yes......oh no......f me.......does no one know his f'n kryptonite yet????? It's been 10 years! No one!?! 
Can a fan just kick him in the knee or throw a brick on his foot or something???? Please???
He won the Rumble.
He'll win the title.
He'll keep it for the rest of the year.........he's completely back. 
Not that he really left, I mean he never lost clean anyways except from Rocky.
But Vinnie Mac hasn't got off his knees for years. Not even Rock can save us. That's unbelievable. 
I do not know how Rock has agreed to this. Why? 
This is all me assuming that it'll be Rock/Cena at Mania and Cena gets his win back.
This is easily the 1232484586879505948732819038 time that they're going with something THAT. DOESN'T. HELP. THE. COMPANY. IN. THE. LONG. RUN!!!! Whatever.....
Rocky with ALL this star power.......not gonna put one newer talent over? I love Rock, my all time favorite. But come on!!!!
Used to be the king of putting guys over. Hurricane of all people Rock! THE F'N Hurricane!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*



SinJackal said:


> So we're going to see if he gets more PPV wins this year than CM Punk did last year? Good luck with that. Cena loses at Summerslam at the latest. He will lose at Elimination Chamber too if he's in a chamber match. I predict 3-4 Cena losses this year. Which would be 3-4 more than CM Punk got last year.
> 
> 8-4 would be great for a top babyface. That's about as much as a top guy should realistically be losing, but it's enough to keep it from being too frustrating for people who don't like him. Even 9-3 is acceptable, but I'd prefer it be 8-4 obviously.
> 
> ...


1. The sleeper hold is a finisher he uses out of desperration. And he has won it multiple times.

2. So all that damage from Ziggler plus Big E's finisher can't put him away? That's Super Cena.

3. The Zig Zag is a finisher he won off multiple people but since it's Cena, it's weak now?

4. He did land the superkick and Cena kicked out of a close 3 count.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



virus21 said:


>


ahahahah epic picture i laughed so hard


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Well look at it this way, at least we got a break from Cena for a year....sort of, now it's back to the usual.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Venomous said:


> Well look at it this way, at least we got a break from Cena for a year....sort of, now it's back to the usual.


yea because he didn't main event any ppv's or have tones of promo time


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Not since Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage has a person won the WWE Championship at WrestleMania and then kept it until the following year's WrestleMania. John Cena will be the next man to do it.

I can see it now. WM 29: John Cena wins the WWE title. WM 30: John Cena (still the champ) one on one with The Undertaker... Title vs. Streak!!! (Cena beats him too, officially becoming the greatest superstar in WWE history)

It will be glorious.


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

You all realise the WWE is probably going to have Cena become champ and hold it for a while to cement his legacy with the company. After 2012 where Cena lost most of his big matched, and keeping in tune with Cena's persona of hard work and overcoming adversity there is a strong possibility that he will become champ at Wrestlemania. Another reason is Rock is not likely to be around after Wrestlemania so having an absentee champion is not a good idea.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Welcome back Super Cena*

The sooner he leaves wwe the better, he is like a disease. Hanging around, everything he touches turns to shit.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

You know what screw it. I'm gonna become a Cena fan. At least then I'll save myself a whole lot of frustration in 2013! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fuck, man. 3 hours plus SUPER CENA as Champion. This is going to be tough to endure.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Super Dragon vs Super Cena at WM 29, may the best man win.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder what the WM selling point for this match be?.. "Twice in a lifetime!" or "Once a year"?? This will suck balls. The first encounter was a joke, what makes the WWE think second will be any better?


----------



## Heisenberg316 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Cena's WrestleMania match*

What if tonight on RAW Cena is gonna say that he doesn't want to fight for a championship at WrestleMania but wants something else and that's the streak. He wants to face the Undertaker at Mania. How would you react? I think that is gonna be too predictable for Cena to announce that hes gonna face Rock. Maybe Lesnar will return tommorrow and announce himself as one of the participants in the Elimination Chamber match, wins and the he'll go and face Rock for the title at Mania. Punk remains with a match against Triple H or maybe Austin will return... who knows.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena's WrestleMania match*

Nah, we're getting Cena/Rock II. 

It is inevitable.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Cena's WrestleMania match*

Cena is not the type to do that. Brock on the other hand would do it without hesitation.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Cena's WrestleMania match*

1.No Austin this year. Sorry Punkers.

2.He won the fucking ROYAL RUMBLE, why choose a useless streak over a WORLD TITLE win?

3.No title is meaningful to DA BORK. NOTHING. 

4.Why would Punk face HHH? Oh I forgot since he lost the title, he needs to get BURIED BACK TO THE MIDCARD.


----------



## hixxy (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Cena's WrestleMania match*

We all know its going to be The Rock v John Cena in a bra and panties match for the WWE title at Wrestlemania..


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Cena's WrestleMania match*

Rock/Cena 2 is dumb, the triple threat is a better idea. All 3 have history now.

Cena wins, getting his win back from Rock and finally also beating Punk for the title as well. Two birds with one stone.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Cena's WrestleMania match*



Heisenberg316 said:


> What if tonight on RAW Cena is gonna say that he doesn't want to fight for a championship at WrestleMania but wants something else and that's the streak. He wants to face the Undertaker at Mania. How would you react? *I think that is gonna be too predictable for Cena to announce that hes gonna face Rock.* Maybe Lesnar will return tommorrow and announce himself as one of the participants in the Elimination Chamber match, wins and the he'll go and face Rock for the title at Mania. Punk remains with a match against Triple H or maybe Austin will return... who knows.


It was predictable that Cena would win the Rumble match and Rock would win the WWE Championship, but that didn't stop the fuckers from booking the same old shit, did it?

We are getting that Rock/Cena rematch at WrestleMania, through hell and high water.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Cena's WrestleMania match*

.Cena vs Rock 2 would happen


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

I won't be surprised if Cena holds the belt for 435 days just to break Punk's record, as cena is suppose to hold every record in the book


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm ready to bail out after Wrestlemania.
If 2013 really is "Cena's year".. sorry but I'm not watching. I just can't be bothered anymore supporting a company that is going nowhere. I support Punk, Ziggler, Daniel Bryan..that's it.


----------



## WWER3volution (Jan 25, 2013)

hell yeah man its time for the cenation to rise again


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

WWER3volution said:


> hell yeah man its time for the cenation to rise again




Oh boy, they better do something with him or the last two years of slowing breaking him down will be wasted.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

WWER3volution said:


> hell yeah man its time for the cenation to rise again


Punch yourself.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> Oh boy, they better do something with him or the last two years of slowing breaking him down will be wasted.


At this point? Being a visibly known fighter for cancer + fulfilling the most wishes at the Make a wish foundation? This guy is gonna be the same as he always has.

God help us all. This status quo of Cena being on top is just horrible. This is just more proof that the WWE have absolutely no idea how to make top superstars anymore. I guess they just got lucky with Sheamus.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Superboy-Prime said:


> At this point? Being a visibly known fighter for cancer + fulfilling the most wishes at the Make a wish foundation? This guy is gonna be the same as he always has.
> 
> God help us all. This status quo of Cena being on top is just horrible. This is just more proof that the WWE have absolutely no idea how to make top superstars anymore. I guess they just got lucky with Sheamus.





That's his stuff outside the ring when he's not in character smh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

When Cena wins the championship, I see no one as a threat to take it from him.

:favre


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> When Cena wins the championship, I see no one as a threat to take it from him.
> 
> :favre


:brock


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> When Cena wins the championship, I see no one as a threat to take it from him.
> 
> :favre


This is the scariest part...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's funny, if Cena were to have a 400 plus day title reign people would go nuts. Punk does it then it's ok. Cena has been away from the title for a very long time. Of course he's going to win it. *


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny, if Cena were to have a 400 plus day title reign people would go nuts. Punk does it then it's ok. Cena has been away from the title for a very long time. Of course he's going to win it. *


Cena doesn't need, or deserve another dull pointless title reign. All it is, is to feed his ego that is all.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny, if Cena were to have a 400 plus day title reign people would go nuts. Punk does it then it's ok. Cena has been away from the title for a very long time. Of course he's going to win it. *


Cena doesn't entertain people if during that 400 day reign he spends half of it trying to be funny and no selling the guy he's working with.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I honestly don't see him losing cleanly this year.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Cena doesn't entertain people if during that 400 day reign he spends half of it trying to be funny and no selling the guy he's working with.


But even many on here say that punks reing sucked sooooo your point?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

bump


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

He's going to keep the title for a long time and I hope ratings go down to show WWE that shit won't work anymore.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

The Lady Killer said:


> I honestly don't see him losing cleanly this year.


He broke out of like 3 Rock Bottoms and a People's Elbow.



Yeah he ain't losin.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Super Cena: He isnt going to lose in 2013*



Queen Akasha said:


> this fucker is gonna kick out of 20 finishers at WM



:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree...Cena "doesn't need" the WWE title...he's better i think when he's hunting for it.


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

rbhayek said:


> He's going to keep the title for a long time and I hope ratings go down to show WWE that shit won't work anymore.


That's harsh but it merits some truth, Cena didn't need the title again. **yawns**

Hopefully with the strap around his waist, he'll actually put over some upcoming stars _cleanly_, even though I don't see that happening..


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Above Average said:


> That's harsh but it merits some truth, Cena didn't need the title again. **yawns**
> 
> Hopefully with the strap around his waist, he'll actually put over some upcoming stars _cleanly_, even though I don't see that happening..


It's harsh because it's the damn truth. They need to see that Cena is stale as bread left in the fridge for two months. They need to build new stars or else they are going to lose some fans. Not talking about us, talking about the "Cena" fans who are going to grow up and then what?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I honestly truly hope John Cena retains the WWE Championship until WrestleMania 30. Title vs. Streak! Let the buildup to Undertaker vs. Cena begin now!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Banjo said:


> I honestly truly hope John Cena retains the WWE Championship until WrestleMania 30. Title vs. Streak! Let the buildup to Undertaker vs. Cena begin now!


I'd like to see his weekly reactions if this actually happened.


AKA will we still hear cheers?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

that probably will happen, they'll make him have it longer then punk


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I want his ass to get 100% booed by the entire audience. So loud that the WWE has to do something.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

So getting your top guy, posterboy, and megababyface booed for 7 years every week is better than selling a bit less merchandising and disappointing some children. 

I think WWE is terribly short-sighted. I think they believe people don't boo Cena because they want him go away but because they just enjoy doing that so it's good for the ratings, the attendance at house shows and TV tapings, etc. I think Cena is talented and all of that, but you just cannot let your top face to be stale for damn 7 years. Tell the children to buy another guy's merchandising.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

434?! :cena2 :buried


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

Interceptor88 said:


> So getting your top guy, posterboy, and megababyface booed for 7 years every week is better than selling a bit less merchandising and disappointing some children.
> 
> I think WWE is terribly short-sighted. I think they believe people don't boo Cena because they want him go away but because they just enjoy doing that so it's good for the ratings, the attendance at house shows and TV tapings, etc. I think Cena is talented and all of that, but you just cannot let your top face to be stale for damn 7 years. Tell the children to buy another guy's merchandising.


Yea, at this rate the 8 year old kids that were cheering Cena seven years ago are booing him now.


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_ (Mar 24, 2013)

At this point having John Cena out of action for a year with a torn ACL will be like heaven to me.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

I_Hate_BabyFaces_ said:


> At this point having John Cena out of action for a year with a torn ACL will be like heaven to me.


Yeah lol seriously, I'd like to see the wwe survive. When he got injured in 2007 I was actually very happy. This was when he held the belt for 24 out of 28 months so I was fucking sick of his ass...unfortunately he was only out for like 4 months..

And yup cena kicked out of 3 rock bottoms and a peoples elbow tonight fpalm

Well I barely watched raw on the RTWM, so I'm probably done after tomorrow or the next ppv. I'll just read online like I usually do and wait for something good to happen..


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

If Cena tears his ACL he'll kick out and deliver an AA for the win

WITH A TORN ACL


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

TNA is looking better and better right about now ...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena would kick out of death.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Next years Wrestlemania, Cena vs God for the WWE title.



"Oh my god! King, Cena has kicked out of death!!"


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Lmaoooo my goodness wishing injury on the dude??? Lets calm down people lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Dark Kent said:


> Lmaoooo my goodness wishing injury on the dude??? Lets calm down people lol


I've been wishing serious injury on Cena for about 5 years. Now I don't care anymore and just want people to throw garbage into the ring during his segments.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

He is going to beat Undertaker next year mark it down. No one wants to see that but I feel that is the next thing Cena will take down.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> He is going to beat Undertaker next year mark it down. No one wants to see that but I feel that is the next thing Cena will take down.


Absolutely not. No way that's going to happen.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> He is going to beat Undertaker next year mark it down. No one wants to see that but I feel that is the next thing Cena will take down.


Yup. Cena will retire The Undertaker and end his Streak.


What, you think he'll leave without putting someone over? He's gonna pass the torch, since Cena obviously needs it


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Cena doesn't need, or deserve another dull pointless title reign. All it is, is to feed his ego that is all.


I think you guys overrate the need to keep him away from the title. I actually think Punk will pick up more momentum in the next year away from the belt then he did during his 400 day reign.

There's plenty of avenues for him to down that are more compelling than the title. He's off to a great start with Taker and it can get better too with Lesnar and SCSA. At this point he's all about Main Eventing. In a way he's above the title too. 

Cena's been away from the title for a year and a half and he's really the guy on the roster capable of elevating talent. Besides himself Punk can't make anyone look good.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

x78 said:


> I've been wishing serious injury on Cena for about 5 years. Now I don't care anymore and just want people to throw garbage into the ring during his segments.


Dude.

10 years and people are still dumb enough to think Cena's the guy who writes the script. Would he have influence? Sure. But wow.

It truly IS still real to you.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Dude.
> 
> 10 years and people are still dumb enough to think Cena's the guy who writes the script. Would he have influence? Sure. But wow.
> 
> It truly IS still real to you.


As Paul Heyman said in a recent interview (paraphrasing): Vince Mcmachon's father had trouble dealing with Bruno Samartino, and Vince had trouble dealing with Hulk Hogan and SCSA. Therefore, I don't doubt that Cena uses his power....but we just won't hear about it until he's retired.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> As Paul Heyman said in a recent interview (paraphrasing): Vince Mcmachon's father had trouble dealing with Bruno Samartino, and Vince had trouble dealing with Hulk Hogan and SCSA. Therefore, I don't doubt that Cena uses his power....but we just won't hear about it until he's retired.


What I don't understand is that John Cena hasn't touched the title in more than a year. We were given a gigantic CM Punk push courtesy of Cena giving him the biggest rub on his own city of Chicago that resulted in 2 WWE Championship reigns, one of them the longest reign in a very long time. What I fail to understand is how anyone could possibly think Cena would give Punk the rub and just, oh, you know, suddenly go to WWE Creative and say:

Hey. I want Punk to drop the belt to a Part-Timer Rock so I can win the Royal Rumble and beat Rock Clean. And oh yeah, I want Rock to raise my hand in defeat as fireworks go off.

Look. I have no problem believing Cena has influence. But even Stone Cold was forced to give Brock Lesnar a rub that he refused to give and even walked out on the WWE for. Same as Hogan. Countless stories of that.

So yeah, I'm not gonna believe any of this stuff for this certain situation simply because no one would be self-sucking enough to force a 'passing of the torch' moment to himself. (inb4HHH)

But despite that. I can't believe Cena didn't turn heel. I'm not really surprised, but that really WAS the best chance he had at turning heel. It doesn't get much bigger than that. Not even Taker/Cena with a heel turn would have worked as much as it would have here. What a shame.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> What I don't understand is that John Cena hasn't touched the title in more than a year. We were given a gigantic CM Punk push courtesy of Cena giving him the biggest rub on his own city of Chicago that resulted in 2 WWE Championship reigns, one of them the longest reign in a very long time. What I fail to understand is how anyone could possibly think Cena would give Punk the rub and just, oh, you know, suddenly go to WWE Creative and say:
> 
> Hey. I want Punk to drop the belt to a Part-Timer Rock so I can win the Royal Rumble and beat Rock Clean. And oh yeah, I want Rock to raise my hand in defeat as fireworks go off.
> 
> ...


No one? More like everyone if given the chance.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Joe E Dangerously said:


> And yup cena kicked out of 3 rock bottoms and a peoples elbow tonight fpalm


Are you serious???


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> What I don't understand is that John Cena hasn't touched the title in more than a year. We were given a gigantic CM Punk push courtesy of Cena giving him the biggest rub on his own city of Chicago that resulted in 2 WWE Championship reigns, one of them the longest reign in a very long time. What I fail to understand is how anyone could possibly think Cena would give Punk the rub and just, oh, you know, suddenly go to WWE Creative and say:
> 
> Hey. I want Punk to drop the belt to a Part-Timer Rock so I can win the Royal Rumble and beat Rock Clean. And oh yeah, I want Rock to raise my hand in defeat as fireworks go off.
> 
> ...


They've been planning this feud since 2008. They always wanted this feud to span across 2 WrestleMania's and this what they came up with. Scenario A is 1 match and Rock jobs. Scenario B is what we got.

Punk just happened to be the guy who got to cash in on the scraps because Cena didn't need the title for a year and a half. Punk gladly steps up and jobs for the Rock. I don't think he cares too much about jobbing to the Rock if Rock does a favor for him. Not wrestle at 30 so Austin can slide in.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

If cena does face taker and beats him, after about an hour match (last match in taker career), I can see taker doing the whole *pat on shoulder* during the match NEAR the end, before cena does the final AA. Symbolizing its the end


----------

